# حيوانات ومعلومات



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

كلب الراكون 









على الرغم من أن الكلب يشبه الراكون الراكون، نظرا لحجمها وشكلها وقسمات  الوجه، فإنه هو إلى حد كبير من أفراد الأسرة الكلب. ويعتبر أن تكون واحدة  من أقدم الأنواع التي الأنواع الأخرى الكلب قد تطورت من.

هذا هو مواطن لشرق آسيا، ولكن كما تم إدخالها في أوروبا الشرقية. بسبب  تدمير الموائل والصيد واسعة النطاق ومحاصرة - أساسا للفرو لها - انخفضت  الأرقام في شرق آسيا. في أوروبا، ومع ذلك، فهو يعتبر من الأنواع الغازية.










"الهيام ليلة" هو ترجمة لاسمها العلمي في اشارة الى من مغامرات "سرية"  ليلي، ولكن من المعروف الآن أنها يمكن أن تكون نشطة خلال النهار أيضا.  Tanuki هو الاسم الياباني.

الفيزيائية ميزات فريدة من نوعها

في الخارج، وكلب الراكون يشبه الراكون، لكن جمجمتها لديه تشابه قوي جدا  لتلك التي الثعلب أمريكا الجنوبية. على الرغم من هذا التشابه، لا يتم هذين  النوعين يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا. كلاب الراكون يكون اتباع نظام غذائي يشمل  اللحوم والنباتات، لذلك الأسنان والجهاز الهضمي يختلف عن الأنواع الأخرى  canid.

وأنياب صغيرة وضعيفة نسبيا، والأضراس مسطحة. للأمعاء حوالي 50 في المئة  وقتا أطول من تلك التي من غيرها من الكلاب، ونظرا لارتفاع النباتات  والخضروات مكون من نظامهم الغذائي. الكلب حيوان الراكون لديها جذع طويل،  قصير الساقين وذيل قصير.










وزن الجسم يعتمد على الموسم. في آذار، وكلب الراكون يزن حوالي 6.6 رطل (3  كجم)، وبحلول سبتمبر، وهذا الوزن يمكن مضاعفة، مع ذكور يزن نحو 15 رطلا (7  كجم). فرائها كما يصبح أكثر سمكا في فصل الشتاء، الذي يعزل منهم من البرد  ويوفر حماية من المياه.

الفراء في فصل الشتاء كثيفة وطويلة، مع شعر طويل حول 120mm. اللون هو اللون  البني أو الرمادي القذرة، مع نغمات ترابي. الشعر الحرس هم من السود. الشعر  صدره والبني الداكن، والبطن هو اللون الأصفر والبني. على ظهرها، هو شريط  الظلام الذي يحصل على نطاق أوسع في الكتفين، وتشكيل العابرة للشكل.

دورة الحياة

الأزواج كلب الراكون عموما بزوجة واحدة في البرية، والتي يشارك فيها الأب  من الجراء في تنشئتهم. الحمل يأخذ ما يزيد قليلا على شهرين والشباب يستغرق  حوالي 10 شهرا للوصول إلى مرحلة النضج الجنسي. عادة، ولدت نصف دزينة من  الجراء في وقت واحد، والرضاعة تستمر لمدة شهرين.










ولدت الجراء عمياء، وغطتها والصوف الناعم جدا، من دون الحرس الشعرات. بعد  عشرة أيام، والحرس الشعرات 1 تنمو ومظلمة في اللون. كما الجراء تنضج،  والحرس الشعرات في تفتيح لون، مع الشعر فقط حول العينين الإبقاء على خاصية  "نظارات الراكون".

كلاب الراكون يعيش لمدة ست أو سبع سنوات. فهي نوع الكلب الوحيد المعروف لاسبت في فصل الشتاء.







​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*  الثعلب والذئب *
 

​الثعلب​










هو أي فصيلة من فصائل  الكلبيّات القارتة (أكلة للحوم و النبات) الصغيرة الحجم، و البالغ عددها 27  نوعاً.يقصد العامّة من كلمة ثعلب في العادة الثعلب الأحمر، بما أنه أكثر  الأنواع شيوعاً في النصف الغربيّ من العالم، بالرغم من أن فصائل الثعالب  المختلفة تتواجد في كل القارّات تقريباً، وهذا ما أدّى إلى ظهورها في  العديد من الثقافات و التراث الشعبي للعديد من الأمم والقبائل.
يطلق على الثعلب الذكر في العربيّة اسم ثعلب و الأنثى ثعلبة، والصغار ضغابيس أو جراء.

تعيش معظم الثعالب حوالي سنتين أو ثلاثة في البريّة، ولكنها قد تعمّر إلى 10 سنوات أو أكثر في الأسر.يبلغ  حجم معظم الفصائل حجم القطط المستأنسة حيث تعتبر الثعالب أصغر أعضاء فصيلة  الكلبيّات، ومن الصفات الخارجيّة المميزة الأخرى الخطم الدقيق و الذيل  الكثّ الكثيف، وتختلف بعض الصفات الأخرى طبقاً للمسكن أو البيئة التي  تقطنها الفصيلة فمثلاً يمتلك ثعلب الفنك أذنين كبيرتين و فراءً قصيراً  بينما يمتلك الثعلب القطبيّ أذنين قصيرتين و فراءً سميكاً عازلاً.الثعالب  حيوانات متوحدة على عكس العديد من الكلبيّات الأخرى، وهي مفترسات منتهزة  للفرص تقتات على مجموعة متنوّعة من الأغذية مثل القوارض بشكلٍ خاص بالإضافة  للجنادب والفواكه و الأعناب.تعتبر الثعالب حيوانات حذرة ولا تقرب البشر في  العادة، كما لا يحتفظ بها كحيوانات أليفة بالرغم من أن الثعلب الفضّي دجّن  بنجاح في روسيا بعد 45 سنة من التزاوج الإنتقائي.تتواجد الثعالب الآن في  بعض المناطق في المدن و الحدائق المنزليّة.








التصنيف


تنتمي فصائل الثعالب إلى الأجناس التالية:

* جنس الثعلب القطبيّ (الثعلب القطبيّ)* جنس الثعلب آكل السرطان (الثعلب آكل السرطان)
* جنس ثعلب جزر الفولكلاند (ثعلب جزر الفولكلاند)
* جنس الفنك (ثعلب الفنك أو ثعلب الصحراء)
* جنس الثعلب الأشيب (الثعلب الأشيب)* جنس الثعلب الخفّاشيّ الأذنين (الثعلب الخفّاشيّ الأذنين)
* جنس Pseudalopex(أربعة فصائل من أميركا الجنوبيّة)
* جنس Urocyon(الثعلب الرّماديّ، ثعلب الجزر، ثعلب كوزوميل)* جنس الثعالب الحقيقيّة (الفصائل العشرة للثعالب "الحقيقيّة"، كما يصنفها العلماء، بما فيها الثعلب الأحمر)








أنماط الأصوات


ليس من عادة الثعالب أن تتجمّع لإصدار أصوات بشكلٍ  جماعيّ كما تفعل [[الذئاب]] أو [[القيوطات]]، ولكنها عوضاً عن ذلك تتواصل  مع بعضها بإستعمال أنماط مختلفة من الأصوات:

النّباح

النّباح هو أكثر أنواع الأصوات المألوفة وهو يتألّف  في العادة من 3 إلى 5 مقاطع.تتواصل الثعالب مع بعضها بهذا الأسلوب عندما  تكون بعيدة عن بعضها، وتقلّ حدّة الصوت كلّما إقتربت من بعضها، و تحييّ  الثعالب جرائها بأخفض نبرة من هذا الصوت.






نباح الإنذار

يتألّف هذا الصوت من مقطع واحد فقط، ويستعمله ثعلب بالغ لإنذار جرائه من خطرٍ ما.
يبدو هذا الصوت كنباحٍ حادٍ من مسافة بعيدة، أما عن مسافة قريبة فهو يبدو كسعالٍ مكبوت.






عويل الثعلبة

العويل صوت حاد يتألّف من مقطع واحد فقط و يصدر في  موسم التزاوج في العادة، ومن الإعتقاد أن الأنثى تصدره لإستدعاء الذكور  عندما تكون في الدورة النزويّة، ولكن خلافاً للإعتقاد السائد فإن الذكور  تصدر هذا الصوت أيضاً الذي يخدم غاية معينة كما يبدو.






الخرخرة

ظهر في إحدى تقارير شبكة "بي بي سي" في 5 أكتوبر 2006 إن الثعالب المستأنسة تخرخر عندما تدلل.








التوازن البيئيّ


تعتبر الثعالب حيوانات ضارّة في بعض الدول مثل  إستراليا، التي أدخلت إليها جمهرات من الثعالب الحمراء و أخذت في صيد  الطرائد البلديّة الإستراليّة التي لم تستطع التأقلم مع الوضع الجديد مما  دفع بالعديد منها إلى حدّ الإنقراض و دفع بالعامّة إلى تصنيف الثعالب  كآفات، و من جهةٍ ثانية فإن العديد من فصائل الثعالب مهدد بالإنقراض.
يمكن استخدام الثعالب أيضاً كمساعدة للمزارعين على التخلّص من الآفّات الزراعيّة، وقد نجحت هذه التجربة في مزارع الفاكهة بشكلٍ خاص.
يعتقد المؤرخين أن إدخال الثعالب إلى بيئاتٍ غريبة  عنها لا يعود إلى العصور الإستعماريّة بل هو أقدم من ذلك بكثير، حيث يظهر  أن أقدم حالة تعود إلى العصر الحجريّ الحديث في قبرص، كما وقد تمّت ملاحظة  نقوش حجريّة تمثّل الثعالب في مستعمرة تعود للعصر الحجريّ الحديث في شرقي  تركيّا.​


​الثعلب الاحمر


الصوره








































































​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

التعريف


الثعلب الأحمر حيوان لبون ينتمي إلى رتبة  آكلات اللحوم وفصيلة الكلبيات، وهو يعرف أيضا بمجرّد الثعلب بما أنه أكثر  أنواع الثعالب شيوعا، خصوصا في بريطانيا و أيرلندا حيث لم يعد يوجد أي نوع  بري من الكلبيات سواه.
ينتشر الثعلب الأحمر عبر مناطق متنوعة و شاسعة  من العالم مما يجعله أكثر اللواحم انتشارا على وجه الكرة الأرضية، فهو  ينتشر عبر كندا، ألاسكا، معظم الولايات المتحدة، أوروبا، شمال أفريقيا، و  جميع أنحاء آسيا تقريبا بما فيها اليابان، كما تم إدخاله إلى أستراليا في  القرن التاسع عشر. 
تتميز الثعالب الحمراء، كما يوحي اسمها، بفرائها  الذي يتراوح لونه ما بين البني المحمر والأحمر الصدئ كما يوجد نمط فضيّ  لهذه الحيوانات في بعض الأحوال، وقد دجّن العديد من هذه الثعالب الفضية  للحصول على فرائها المستخدم في صناعة المعاطف الثمينة.

يظهر الثعلب الأحمر في الفلكلور و التراث الإنساني  بكثرة، و غالبا مايتم ربطه بالدهاء و المكر و الإحتيال، وفي أحيان يظهر على  أنه شرير و أحيان أخرى على أنه مظلوم يستخدم دهائه لينقذ نفسه في اللحظة  الأخيرة. وقد كان دهاء هذه الحيوانات مصدر  إعجاب و تقدير لبعض الحضارات بينما كان سببا لمقتها و كراهيتها بالنسبة  للبعض الأخر الذين غالبا ما يصفوها بالحيوانات الطفيليّة. 

ولا يزال أكثر الناس حتى اليوم يربطون الثعلب الأحمر  بالأذى و الضرر أكثر من إعتباره حيوان مثير للشفقة، و يظهر ذلك جليّا لدى  المزارعين و مربي الدواجن بالأخص.








الانتشار


ينتشر الثعلب الأحمر اليوم عبر معظم أمريكا الشمالية و أوراسيا، جنوبي أستراليا، و بعض المناطق في شمال أفريقيا.
و الثعالب الحمراء نوع دخيل في أستراليا و  تعتبر مشكلة بيئية خطيرة حيث أنها قد انتشرت بشكل كبير لتقضي بذلك على  أعداد كبيرة من الحيوانات البلدية، بعد أن استقدمت إلى البلاد قرابة العام  1850 لتشجيع رياضة الصي التي كان المستوطنون الإنجليز معتادين عليها في  بلدهم الأصلي، أو للسيطرة على أعداد الأرانب الدخيلة التي كانت تهدد  المحاصيل الزراعية و تفسد الأراضي، كما يرى بعض المؤرخين.
تعيش هذه الثعالب في أمريكا الشمالية في الغابات  الصنوبرية، وقد تم إدخالها إلى بعض الغابات النفضية في المناطق الأكثر  اعتدالا من القارة، وقد أظهرت بعض الدلائل من الأحافير مؤخرا بأن موطن هذه  الثعالب القاطنة للغابات الصنوبرية كان يمتد جنوبا إلى جبال الروكي أو  الجبال الصخرية. 
و تعتبر ثعالب الغابات الصنوبرية الثعالب الحمراء  الأصلية لأمريكا الشمالية، أما ثعالب الغابات النفضية فتتحدر من الثعالب  الحمراء الأوروبية التي أحضرت إلى الولايات المتحدة و أطلق سراحها في جنوب  غرب البلاد لتشجيع رياضة الصيد، كما استقدم البعض منها إلى كاليفورنيا  لتربيتها في المزارع للحصول على فرائها. 
و يعرف بأن أول من أحضر ثعالب أوروبية إلى أمريكا  كان روبرت بروك الذي يقال بأنه استقدم 24 ثعلبا أحمر من إنجلترا، و يعتقد  بأن الجمهرة الدخيلة قد تزاوجت مع الجمهرة البلدية لتوجد حاليا جمهرة هجينة  بين الاثنين.








الوصف الخارجى


و يعيش في الهند ثلاث سلالات من الثعلب الأحمر  هي: السلالة التبتيّة (ثعلب التبت) التي تعيش في لداخ و جبال الهيمالايا،  سلالة كشمير (الثعلب الكشميري) التي تتواجد في كشمير و بشكل أقل في لداخ، و  سلالة الصحراء الهندية (ثعلب الصحراء) التي تعيش في صحراء تار في راجستان  وفي إقليم كوتش في ولاية غوجرات. 
وفي آسيا عدة  سلالات أخرى للثعلب الأحمر منها السلالة اليابانية (الثعلب الأحمر  الياباني) التي هاجرت من الهند إلى الصين منذ آلاف السنين ومن ثم وصلت  اليابان حيث يعرف الآن الثعلب الأحمر باسمه ياباني "كيتسوني" (باليابانية: ?  = كيتسوني)، وفي الدول العربية أربعة سلالات من الثعلب الأحمر هي: السلالة  المصرية (الثعلب المصري) التي تعيش في مصر و ليبيا، و السلالة العربية  (الثعلب الأحمر العربي) التي تعيش في شبه الجزيرة العربية و جنوب فلسطين، و  السلالة البربرية (الثعلب البربري) التي توجد في جبال الأطلس و شمال تونس و  الجزائر، و السلالة الفلسطينية (الثعلب الفلسطيني) التي تعيش في بلاد  الشام.



الحجم: يعتبر الثعلب الأحمر أكبر أنواع الثعالب  المنتمية إلى جنس الثعالب الحقيقية (باللاتينية: Vulpes = فولبس) حيث يمكن  للثعلب البالغ منها أن يصل في وزنه إلى 2.7 - 6.8 كغم (6 - 15 رطلا ، إلا  أن هذا يختلف من منطقة لأخرى، فثعالب كندا و ألاسكا تكون أكبر حجما من  ثعالب بريطانيا التي تكون أكبر حجما بدورها من ثعالب جنوبي الولايات  المتحدة ، و يمكن تقدير حجم الثعلب من خلال النظر إلى حجم آثار قوائمه التي  يبلغ عرضها 4.4 سنتيمترات (1¾ إنش) في العادة و طولها 5.7 سنتيمترات (2¼  إنش)، و تبلغ المسافة بين خطوات الثعلب عندما يهرول ما بين 13 إلى 15 بوصه .



اللون: يكون لون الثعلب الأحمر في العادة أحمر صدئا  على القسم العلوي من الجسد، و أبيض على المعدة و آخر الذيل الكث، كما تكون  أطراف الأذان سوداء. 
ويمكن لفراء الثعلب الأحمر أن يتدرج لونه من القرمزي إلى الذهبي كما تكون  أطراف كل شعرة على حدة بنية، سوداء، حمراء، أو بيضاء و يمكن رؤيتها عن قرب.
تكون الثعالب الأمريكية طويلة و ناعمة الشعر على عكس الثعالب الأوروبية  التي يكون شعرها قصيرا و أقل نعومة، وفي البرية هناك نمطان آخران للثعلب  الأحمر أحدهما هو الفضي أو الأسود الذي يشكل نسبة 10% من الجمهرة البرية و  أغلبية الجمهرة المستأنسة، و لحوالي 30% من الثعالب البرية نمط أسود إضافي  بالإضافة للونها الأحمر الذي يظهر في العادة على شكل خط أسود يمتد مابين  الكتفين وعلى طول الظهر، كما يشكل تقاطعا أو صليبا على الكتفين، ومن هنا  جاء الاسم الإنجليزي لبعض الثعالب الحمراء: "كروس فوكس" = ثعلب الصليب،  ثعلب التقاطع، (بالإنجليزية: cross fox، التي تترجم في العربية أحيانا  بالثعلب الهجين)
. يمكن للأفراد من الجمهرة المستأنسة أن يولدوا بأي لون تقريبا بما فيه الأنماط المرقطة و المعرّقة.



إن لون الثعالب الحمراء قد يختلف بشكل كبير بين المناطق كما تظهر هذه الصورة من جزيرة سان جوان .








معلومات أخرى 


عينا الثعلب ذهبيتا اللون ضاربتان إلى الصفار، و  للثعلب الأحمر بؤبؤان ضيقان يشبهان بؤبؤ السنوريات كما أن نظرها حاد كما  نظر الهررة مما أدى بالبعض إلى تسميتها "بالكلبيّات شبيهة القطط" خصوصا بعد  النظر إلى رشاقتها الاستثنائية بالنسبة لباقي أصناف فصيلة الكلبيات. يساعد  ذيل الثعلب الطويل و الثخين هذه الحيوانات على القفز لمسافات بعيدة أو  مرتفعة كما يمكنها من القيام بحركات معقدة، و تساعدها قوائمها الطويلة على  العدو بسرعة 70 كيلومتر في الساعة (45 ميل في الساعة) مما يمكنها من  الإمساك بالطرائد السريعة الحركة كالأرانب و تفادي الضواري الأكبر حجما.

تبلغ المسافة بين أنياب الثعلب الأحمر إجمالا قرابة  11?16–1 (ما بين 18 إلى 25 مليمتر)، و تفتقر الثعالب إلى العضلات اللازمة  في وجهها و التي تمكنها من التكشير عن أنيابها، على عكس معظم الكلبيّات  الأخرى. ينمو للثعلب الأحمر فراء إضافي أثناء فصل الشتاء، و يقوم هذا  الفراء الشتوي، كما يسمّى، بتدفئة الحيوان في هذا الفصل وفي البيئات الأكثر  برودة، و يقوم الثعلب بطرح فرائه عند بداية الربيع ليعود له الفراء القصير  طيلة فترة الصيف..








علاقة النوع بالبيئة حوله


ثعلب أحمر مع طريدةتوجد الثعالب الحمراء في عدة  أنواع من المساكن، فيمكن أن تعيش في المروج و أراضي الأشجار القمئية و  الآجام إلى مختلف أنواع الغابات، وهي تعتبر متأقلمة مع العيش جنوب الدائرة  القطبية الشمالية إلا أنها قد توجد في بعض المناطق أقصى الشمال أحيانا حيث  تتنافس مع الثعلب القطبي على السكن في التوندرا. كما أن هذه الثعالب قد  أصبحت متأقلمة مع العيش في ضواحي المدن وحتى المدن ذاتها في بعض أنحاء  أوروبة و أمريكا الشمالية حيث تتنافس على الغذاء مع القطط المستأنسة  الشريدة و الراكون الذي تأقلم للعيش في هذه البيئات أيضا.



عادات الغذاء

الثعالب الحمراء حيوانات لاحمة بشكل كبير، و تشكل  اللافقاريات مثل الحشرات، الرخويات، ديدان الأرض، و الأربيان معظم حميتها  الغذائية، كما و تأكل هذه الحيوانات بعض الفاكهة مثل التوت، العنب، التفاح،  الخوخ و غيرها. أما الفقاريات التي تتغذى عليها فتشمل القوارض (من شاكلة  الفئران و فئران الزرع)، الأرانب، الطيور، البيض، البرمائيات، الزواحف  الصغيرة، و الأسماك[14]. و يعرف عن الثعالب الحمراء بأنها تقتل أخشاف  الأيائل، وفي اسكندنافيا يعتبر افتراس الثعالب السبب الرئيسي وراء نفوق  العديد من أخشاف اليحمور المولودة حديثا[15]، وفي إسرائيل و لبنان تفترس  هذه الثعالب صغار غزلان الجبل بشكل كبير مما يتحكم بأعدادها و يمنعها من  التزايد بشكل كثيف. و تقوم الثعالب الحمراء بتقميم الجيف و أي مصدر آخر  للطعام، وفي المناطق المأهولة تقوم بالتقميم من قمامة البشر كما تأكل من  أطباق أكل الحيوانات الأليفة المتروكة في الخارج، وقد أظهرت التحاليل التي  جرت لحمية ثعالب المدن و ثعالب الأرياف أن نسبة الطعام المقمم لدى الأولى  يفوق الثانية بكثير. تأكل الثعالب الحمراء إجمالا قرابة 0.5 - 1 كغم (رطلا  واحدا أو إثنين) من الطعام كل يوم.

تصطاد هذه الثعالب بمفردها إجمالا، وهي تقدر أن تحدد موقع الطريدة الصغيرة  بين الأعشاب الكثيفة بواسطة سمعها الحاد، وما أن تحدد الموقع حتى تقفز  عاليا في الهواء لتهبط على طريدتها، كما و تقوم بالتسلل نحو بعض الفرائس  الأكبر حجما مثل الأرانب حيث تبقى مختبئة ومن ثم تطاردها لمسافة قصيرة قبل  أن تمسك بها، وقد تقوم هذه الحيوانات أيضا بخداع الأرانب عن طريق المشي  أمامها متظاهرة بأنها غير عابئة بالصيد قبل أن تهاجم أحدها فجأة، وهذا  الأمر الذي أدى إلى كسب الثعلب الأحمر لسمعته الشهيرة بين الشعوب المختلفة  على أنه محتال و خبيث ومن هنا يأتي تعبير "مخادع كالثعلب" أو "محتال  كالثعلب". تميل الثعالب أن تكون متمسكة بطريدتها حيث لا تشاركها مع غيرها  من الثعالب أبدا، و يستثنى من ذلك الثعلب الذكر الذي يطعم أنثاه أثناء فترة  المغازلة، و الأنثى التي تطعم صغارها.

للثعلب الأحمر معدة صغيرة نسبيا مقارنة بحجم جسده، و لا  يستطيع الثعلب سوى أن يأكل نصف كمية الطعام التي تأكلها الكلاب و الذئاب  نسبة لحجم جسدها (حوالي 10% مقابل 20% للذئاب و الكلاب). و خلال أوقات  الوفرة تقوم الثعالب الحمراء بتخزين طعامها لأوقات الحاجة و لاتقاء خطر  الموت جوعا في أيام القلّة، و غالبا ما تقوم بتخزين طعامها في حفر ليست  بعميقة (يبلغ عمقها ما بين 5 و 10 سنتيمترات)، كما تقوم بحفر عدد من هذه  الحفر عبر حوزها و تخزن فرائسها فيه عوضا عن حفر حفرة واحدة فقط، و يعتقد  أن السبب وراء ذلك هو لتحاشي فقدان مخزون الطعام كله بحال عثر عليه ثعلب  أخر.



العلاقة مع الضواري الأخرى

يعتبر الثعلب الرمادي أكثر أنواع الثعالب شيوعا في  أمريكا الشمالية إلى جانب الثعلب الأحمر، و يقطن كل من النوعين مساكن  مختلفة، فالثعلب الأحمر يفضل المناطق الهضابية القليلة السكان ذات الأحراج  المتفرقة و المستنقعات و الجداول، بينما يتواجد الثعلب الرمادي في مناطق  الأشجار القمئية، المستنقعات، و الجبال الوعرة. و تهيمن الثعالب الرمادية  الأصغر حجما على قريبتها الحمراء في المناطق التي يقطنها كلا من الفصيلتين  بسبب عدائيتها الأشد، و بالمقابل فإن الثعالب الحمراء أكثر عدائية من  الثعالب القطبية و تستطيع أن تهيمن عليها و تنافسها على الجحور و الغذاء  المحدود في الشمال.

وتعيش الثعالب الحمراء إلى جانب القيوط في بعض  المناطق في أمريكا الشمالية، وفي هذه الحالة فإن أحواز الثعالب تكون في  الغالب خارج حدود أحواز القيوط، و يعتقد أن السبب وراء ذلك هو لتفادي  الاحتكاك المباشر مع تلك الحيوانات الأكبر حجما. إلا أنه و على الرغم من  ذلك يحصل العديد من الاحتكاك بين كلا النوعين في البرية إلا أن ردة الفعل  تختلف بإختلاف الظروف حيث يمكنها أن تتراوح من عدم المبالاة بالنوع الأخر  إلى العدائية الشديدة، و غالبا ما تكون القيوط هي البادئة بهجوم عدائي على  الثعالب و لا يعرف عن تلك الأخيرة أنها تتصرف بعدائية تجاه القيوط إلا بحال  كان الأخير هو البادئ بالهجوم أو كانت جراؤها معرضة للخطر. وقد تمت مشاهدة  الثعالب الحمراء و القيوط تقتات جنبا إلى جنب و تتجاهل بعضها كليا في  العديد من المرات.

تتشاطر الثعالب الحمراء مسكنها مع بنات آوى الذهبية  في بلاد الشام، و ينافس كلا النوعين الأخر على مصادر غذائهما المتماثلة  تقريبا، و تتجاهل الثعالب روائح بنات آوى و آثارها الموجودة ضمن حوزها كما  تتفادى الاحتكاك المباشر معها، وقد أظهرت الدراسات أن المناطق التي تزايدت  فيها أعداد بنات آوى تناقصت فيها أعداد الثعالب بشكل ملحوظ و الظاهر أن هذا  يعود إلى قيام بنات آوى بقتل الثعالب لتزيل أي منافسة لها على مصادر  الطعام.

وفي أوروبة تنافس الثعالب الحمراء الغرير الأوراسي على  الغذاء المتمثل في ديدان الأرض، البيض، الفاكهة، كما على الجحور، و يعرف عن  الغرير بأنه يقتل و يأكل جراء الثعلب، إلا أن الاحتكاك العنيف بين النوعين  نادر إجمالا بما أن كلا منهما يتجاهل الأخر بحال شاهده، و يعرف عن بعض  الثعالب الحمراء أنها شاركت غريرا في السكن في جحرها بعض الأوقات.

و تتقاطع مناطق الثعالب الحمراء في أوروبة أيضا مع  مناطق الوشق الأوراسي، و يعرف بأن أعداد الثعالب تكون قليلة في المناطق  التي تتشارك فيها الأرض مع الأوشاق إذ أن الأخيرة تقتل الثعالب بشكل مستمر  خلال فصلي الشتاء و الربيع بشكل خاص أي الفترة التي تقوم فيها الثعالب  بإنشاء حوز لها.








السلوك


يختلف سلوك الثعلب الأحمر بناءً على اختلاف البيئة التي يسكنها، و يقول  الباحثين دافيد و. ماكدونالد و كلاوديو سيليرو زُبيري في كتاب الخواص  الأحيائية و المحافظة على الكلبيّات البرية بأن أي جمهرتين مختلفتين من  الثعالب الحمراء يمكن أن يختلف سلوكهما لدرجة و كأنهما نوعين مختلفتين.  ينشط الثعلب الأحمر عند الغسق إجمالا و يميل أن يكون ليلي النشاط في  المناطق التي يكثر فيها النشاط البشري كالمناطق المأهولة و ذات الإنارة  الكهربائية، و الثعلب الأحمر صياد انفرادي و بحال اصطاد عدد من الطرائد  يزيد عن حاجته فسوف يقوم بتخزين الطعام الزائد في حفر في الأرض ليأكله  لاحقا.

يمتلك كل ثعلب منطقة خاصة به إجمالا و لا يشاطرها مع  ثعلب آخر إلا خلال الشتاء ومن ثم يعود ليعيش منفردا خلال الصيف، و تبلغ  مساحة حوز الثعلب حوالي 50 كلم² (19 ميل مربع) إلا أن نطاق تنقله بداخلها  أصغر بكثير إذ يبلغ أقل من 12 كلم² (4.6 أميال مربّعة) في المناطق الغزيرة  الطرائد فقط. و يكون هناك عدة جحور في كل منطقة، وقد يستحوذ الثعلب على  البعض من هذه الجحور من حيوانات أخرى مثل المرموط، و يحفر البعض الأخر. و  تستخدم الثعالب حجرا كبيرا رئيسيا للسكن خلال الشتاء و لولادة الصغار و  تربيتها، و تستخدم الجحور الأخرى الموزعة عبر حوزها للطوارئ و لتخزين  الطعام، و غالبا ما توصل هذه الجحور مع الجحر الرئيسي بسلسلة من الأنفاق،  ويقوم الثعلب بتعليم حدود منطقته عن طريق تعليم النباتات و الشجيرات بسائل  ذو رائحة يصدره من غدة فوق الذيل.

يعتبر الثعلب الأحمر حيوانا أحادي التزاوج أي  أنه يكتفي بشريك واحد طيلة حياته، إلا أن هناك بعض الأدلة على تعدد الأزواج  في بعض الأحيان لعدة أسباب منها التصرف المناطقي الزائد عن حده للذكر خلال  موسم التزاوج، حيث ينزع الذكر إلى التوغل في مناطق ذكور أخرى و طردها لكي  يضمن أن أي منها لن يدخل منطقته و يتزاوج بعدها مع الأنثى المقيمة، ومن  الأسباب الأخرى لهذا التصرف تقاطع مناطق عدة إناث مع منطقة ذكر واحد، و  يعتقد بأن تقاطع المناطق يحصل في العادة بسبب قلّة بعض الموارد الأساسية  للبقاء في منطقة الثعلبة الأصلية مثل الطرائد. تشكل الثعالب الحمراء أزواجا  خلال الشتاء، و يتعاون كل من الزوجين لتربية جرائهما الذي يبلغ عددهم ما  بين 4 و 6 (تسمى جراء الثعلب بالعربية أيضا "ضغابيس") و الذين يولدون خلال  هذا الفصل، و تستقل الجراء عن والدتها ما أن تصل لسن البلوغ (ما بين 8 و 10  شهور تقريبا)، و بحال لم تذهب لشأنها من تلقاء نفسه فإن الأم تقوم بطردها.

قد تقوم الثعالب الحمراء بالعيش في مجموعات عائلية في  بعض الأحيان، و لا يزال العلماء غير مدركين للسبب الذي يجعلها تقوم بهذا،  إلا أن بعض الباحثين يعتقد بأن بقاء بعض الضغابيس الغير متناسلة (التي لن  تتناسل في حياتها أو لم تتناسل بعد) يزيد من فرص بقاء الجراء في البطن  التالي بما أن الجراء السابقة ستقوم بمساعدة الأبوين على تربية الصغار،  بينما يرى البعض الآخر من الباحثين أن هذا السلوك لا يشكل فارقا كبيرا  بالنسبة لبقاء جراء البطن التالي و إن الأبوين لا يقومون بطرد أبنائهما  السابقين بحال كان هناك فائض في الموارد الغذائية يكفيها و يكفي الضغابيس  الجديدة فقط.

تتخاطب هذه الحيوانات مع بعضها البعض عبر وسائل مختلفة  منها التعابير الجسدية و أنواع مختلفة من الأصوات. و للثعلب الأحمر نمط  واسع من الأصوات يتراوح من نعيق مميز يصدره الثعلب على ثلاث درجات و يعرف  بإسم "نداء الضائع" إلى صراخ يشابه صراخ الإنسان، كما و تتخاطب الثعالب مع  بعضها بواسطة الرائحة حيث تقوم بتعليم حدود منطقتها و طعامها بالبول و  البراز. يقول الباحث جيمس جون أودوبون بأن الثعالب ذات نمط الصليب تميل أن  تكون أكثر خجلا من تلك الحمراء بالكامل و لعل السبب في ذلك يعود إلى قيمة  فراء ثعالب الصليب الأكثر قيمة من الحمراء الكاملة التي تجعل الصيادين  يلاحقونها بشكل مكثف مما يجعلها تحاول تفادي الاقتراب من البشر.
​
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

عادات التناسل


ضغبوس في غابة نورماندي في فرنساتختلف فترة  تناسل الثعالب الحمراء اختلافا شاسعا بين الجمهرات المختلفة و ذلك يعود إلى  اتساع موطن هذا النوع بشكل كبير، فالجمهرات الجنوبية تتناسل خلال شهر  ديسمبر إلى يناير، و الجمهرات الوسطى من يناير إلى فبراير، بينما تتناسل  الشمالية خلال فبراير إلى أبريل.

و للإناث دورة نزوية سنوية تمتد مابين يوم واحد و 6  أيام، و تكون المجامعة صاخبة و قصيرة المدة لا تزيد عادة على أكثر من 20  ثانية، وعلى الرغم من أن الأنثى قد تتزاوج مع العديد من الذكور (التي  تتقاتل مع بعضها للحصول على حق التزاوج) إلا أنها لا تستقر و لا تساكن إلا  ذكرا واحدا.


ثعلبة و جروهاتقوم الذكور بإطعام الإناث طيلة فترة  حملها إلى ما بعد الولادة و بعد ذلك يترك الذكر أنثاه وحدها مع الجراء في  الجحر الذي يسمى في هذه الحالة "جحر حضانة"، و يتألف البطن في العادة من  خمسة ضغابيس إلا أنه قد يبلغ عددها في بعض الأحيان قرابة 13 ضغبوسا، و تولد  الجراء عمياء و تزن قرابة 150 غراما (0.33 أوقيّة) و تفتح أعينها بعد  أسبوعين و تخطو خطواتها الأولى خارج الجحر عندما تبلغ خمسة أسابيع و من ثم  تفطم تماما بعد عشرة أسابيع.

تستقل الجراء عن والدتها في خريف العام ذاته  لتسيطر على حوز خاص بها، و تصل الثعالب الحمراء إلى النضج الجنسي عندما  تبلغ عشرة أشهر، وهي تعيش لثلاث سنوات في البرية إجمالا، أما في الأسر  فإنها قد تصل لسن 12 سنة.









علاقة النوع بالإنسان


منحوتة للثعلب الأحمر في اليابانللثعلب الأحمر نظرة  سلبية و إيجابية في نفس الوقت من قبل البشر، و يظهر هذا الأمر جليا في  بريطانيا خاصة حيث كان صيد الثعالب بواسطة الكلاب رياضة تقليدية يرخّص لها  في بعض الأحيان لتنقية النوع، أي لصيد الثعالب المريضة و الكبيرة في السن  أو ذات العيوب و الإبقاء على الأفراد السليمة لإنتاج جمهرة سليمة، إلا أن  هذا الأمر أصبح غير مشروع في إسكتلندا منذ أغسطس 2002 وفي إنجلترا و ويلز  منذ فبراير 2005. و يظهر الثعلب في العديد من الروايات الفلكلورية  البريطانية و الشعبية حول العالم، غالبا على أنه شرير ماكر أو مسكين لا حول  له ولكنه يتغلب دوما على محاولات الإنسان للإمساك به أو السيطرة عليه.

يعتبر الثعلب الأحمر ناقلا للأمراض كغيره من الحيوانات  البرية، و تعتبر هذه الحيوانات مساعدة لبعض المزارعين و مصدر إزعاج للبعض  الأخر، فهي تفترس الحيوانات التي تهدد المحاصيل الزراعية وفي نفس الوقت  تقتات على الدواجن مما يدخلها في صراع مع المزارعين الذين يربون هذه  الطيور. وفي بعض المناطق ينظر إلى الثعلب الأحمر على أنه مصدر للطعام، وقد  كانت الثعالب مضطهدة من البشر لفترة طويلة أما الآن فقد قلّت نسبة اضطهادها  بسبب الأفلام الوثائقية التي تظهر طريقة عيشها بالبرية و توضّح الكثير من  المعلومات حولها للناس، و أيضا بسبب إظهارها بشكل يستدعي التعاطف معها في  العديد من القصص الخيالية. تعتبر الثعالب الحمراء نوعا محميّا في هونغ كونغ  بموجب قانون حماية الحياة البرية.






تجارة الفرو

فراء لثعالب  فضيةتعتبر تربية الثعالب مهمة بعض الشيء بالنسبة لتجارة الفراء سواء حاليا  أم في الماضي، فقد كان السكان الأصليون لنيو إنجلاند الحالية يعتبرون بأن  فراء ثعلب فضي واحد يساوي فراء 40 قندسا، وفي إحدى الروايات أن زعيما من  هؤلاء السكان قبل هدية عبارة عن فرو ثعلب فضي من المستوطنين الأوروبيين  فنظر إلى قبوله على أنه وسيلة توفيق بين الطرفين. بدأت تربية الثعالب  الفضية لغرض التجارة بفرائها لأول مرة على جزيرة الأمير إدوارد في كندا عام  1878، و منذ ذلك الحين و الثعالب الحمراء تعتبر إحدى أكثر الحيوانات شيوعا  في مزارع الفراء إلى جانب المنك الأمريكي. 

و يستخدم فرو الثعلب الفضي حاليا لصناعة الأطواق، اللفائف، و الأوشحة،  بينما يستخدم فراء الثعلب الأحمر للزركشة و تلبيس المعاطف الداخلي.







افتراس الدواجن و الماشية

ثعلب أحمر مدينيّ يتفقد أرنبا في حظيرته في بيرمنغهام في  بريطانياتعتبر الثعالب الحمراء الخطر الأساسي إجمالا على الدواجن الطليقة  في الحقول، و يكون الحل الأمثل للحيلولة بين الثعلب و الطيور هو نصب سياج  مرتفع يبلغ علوّه مترين على الأقل لإبقاء معظم الثعالب في الخارج، على  الرغم من أنه في بعض الأحيان يستطيع الثعلب إن كان مصمما أن يتسلق السياج  ليصل إلى الداخل[29]. و بحال دخل الثعلب و كانت الطيور بداخل قنّ أو حظيرة  فإنه غالبا ما سيقتل معظمها أو جميعها، و يسمى هذا بالقتل الفائض، و غالبا  ما يعرف المزارع بأن ثعلبا قام بقتل طيوره بسبب الريش المتناثر و الجيف  المقطوعة الرأس، و سبب قيام الثعلب بذلك يرجع إلى أنه عندما يجد فرائس بهذه  الكثرة أمامه و لا تكون قادرة على التحرك بحرية فسيقدم على قتلها لتخزينها  كي يقتات عليها لاحقا بما أن هذه الفرصة لن تتاح له دوما.

و على الرغم من أن الدواجن هي أكثر أنواع الحيوانات  المستأنسة التي يقتات عليها الثعلب الأحمر، فإنها قد تقتات في بعض الأحيان  على بعض الثدييات الصغيرة أو المتوسطة الحجم من شاكلة الحملان و الجديان،  وفي بعض الحالات الاستثنائية قد تهاجم الخراف و الماعز اليافعة أو حتى  البالغة كما العجول الصغيرة.
و تقتل الثعالب الحمل أو الجدي عبر عض مؤخرة الرقبة و  الظهر بشكل متواصل، و يرجع السبب وراء استخدام هذه التقنية إلى أن الثعالب  تمسك بهذه الحيوانات عندما تكون مستلقية أو جالسة على الأرض في الغالب، و  يمكن تمييز الحيوان الذي قتله الثعلب عن الحيوان الذي قد يقتله ابن آوى أو  قيوط أو كلب شريد من خلال الضرر الحاصل للعظام، فالثعالب نادرا ما تسبب أي  ضرر لعظام طريدتها عندما تقتات، كما يعرف عن هذه الحيوانات أنها تحمل الجيف  الصغيرة إلى جحورها لتطعم صغارها مما قد يفسر لماذا لا يعثر بعض المزارعين  على الحملان أو الجديان المفقودة. أظهرت الدراسات العلمية في بريطانيا أن  ما نسبته بين 0.5% و 3% من الحملان الصحيحة تفتك بها الثعالب، و تعتبر هذه  النسبة قليلة عندما تقارن بنسبة النفوق العائدة إلى عوامل أخرى مثل الأمراض  و الجوع و العوامل الطبيعية.






في المخيلة البشرية

الثعلب رينارد في كتاب للأطفال من عام 1869يظهر  الثعلب الأحمر بشكل مستمر في العديد من القصص في معظم الحضارات حول العالم،  و غالبا ما ينظر إليه على أنه حيوان مخادع، حتى أن كلمة محتال أو ماكر و  بارع يتم ربطها بالثعلب تلقائيا، كما و يظهر الثعلب على أنه حيوان حاد  الذكاء أو ذو قدرة سحرية على التخفي حتى، في الكثير من القصص التقليدية  للدول الأوروبية، اليابان، الصين، الدول العربية، و أمريكا الشمالية (على  الرغم من أن القيوط هو من يمثل في تلك الأخيرة إجمالا).

يختلف وصف الثعلب الأحمر في الروايات الخيالية الأوروبية  التي بدأت من أساطير أزوب إلى قصص لافونتين و روايات الثعلب رينارد، فهو  تارة شرير عديم الأخلاق (مثل في قصة الثعلب في قنّ الدجاج) و تارة شخص  ماكر، و أحيانا أخرى مراقب حكيم، و شخص مضطهد ذكي قادر على إنقاذ نفسه و  الخروج من المأزق. وقد ورد ذكر الثعلب الأحمر أيضا في الشعر و الروايات  العربية المختلفة قديما و حديثا و التي اقتبست منها العديد من الروايات  الأوروبية، ومن الشعراء العرب و الأدباء الذين ذكروا الثعلب الأحمر ابن  المقفع في كليلة و دمنة، و أحمد شوقي. 

و يقول بعض المؤرخين أن الثعلب الأحمر كان  يرمز إلى إستراتيجيات البقاء التي تبعها الفلاحين الأوروبيين من العصور  الوسطى إلى الثورة الفرنسية لمقاومة رجال الإقطاع و الإكليروس، وقد أعجب  الفلاحين بدهاء الثعلب و مكره الذي كان يستعين به للإغارة على ماشيتهم تحت  جنح الظلام، فلجؤا إلى هذه التقنيات .

​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

الثعالب الوحشية في أستراليا


ثعلب أحمر في منتزه شبه جزيرة مورنينغتون في  أسترالياتعتبر الثعالب الحمراء حيوانات طفيلية في أستراليا ينبغي التخلص  منها ، و وفقا لمعلومات من الحكومة الأسترالية فإن الثعالب أدخلت إلى  البلاد لغرض الصيد في عام 1855، وقد انتشرت منذ ذلك الحين بشكل واسع عبر  معظم أنحاء الدولة و أصبحت تعتبر مسؤولة عن تناقص أعداد الكثير من فصائل  الجرابيات الصغيرة، وقد دفع ذلك السلطات الأسترالية إلى التصرف، فأسست  حكومة ولاية أستراليا الغربية مشروعا يسمّى بالدرع الغربي وهو عبارة عن  إلقاء طعوم مسممة يدويا و بواسطة الطائرات على مساحة 35,000 كم² للتحكم  بأعداد الثعالب و القطط الوحشية. و تقدّر وزارة المحافظة على الحياة البرية  لغرب أستراليا أن الضواري المدخّلة مسؤولة عن انقراض عشرة أنواع بلدية في  تلك الولاية.

و تزعم الحكومة التسمانية بأن الثعالب الحمراء أدخلت  إلى جزيرة تسمانيا مؤخرا بعد أن كانت تلك الجزيرة خالية منها، وقد أطلقت  وزارة الصناعات الأوليّة و المياه التسمانيّة برنامجا لإبادة تلك الحيوانات  قبل أن يستفحل خطرها، وقد أدلى أحد الأعضاء المستقلين لمجلس نواب ولاية  تسمانيا تصريحا يفيد فيه بأن قصة إدخال الثعالب ماهي إلاّ خدعة و إشاعة،  وقد علّق وزير الصناعات الأوليّة على هذا القول بأنه "مجموعة تفاهات".

وفي أستراليا تتحكم الحكومة بأعداد الثعالب عن طريق  الطعوم السامّة أو إطلاق النار عليها بمساعدة الضوء الكاشف، و تميّز  الثعالب بواسطة أعينها التي تعكس الضوء المسلّط عليها و شكل جسدها الطويل.  كما و تقوم السلطات المختصة بإعادة إدخال الكلب البري الأسترالي أو الدنغ  إلى بعض المناطق التي تعيش فيها الثعالب، وقد أثبت هذا الأمر فعاليته  بتخفيض أعداد الثعالب و زيادة عدد الحيوانات البلدية، إذ أن الدنغ يقوم  بقتل قريبته الأصغر حجما للقضاء على أي منافسة له على الغذاء، و في الوقت  نفسه فإن هذه الكلاب تصطاد بوتيرة أقل من وتيرة صيد الثعالب.




​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

الثعلب الأفغانى


الصوره









التعريف


الثعلب الأفغاني، ومن أسمائه الأخرى ثعلب بلاندفورد،  الثعلب الكلبي، الثعلب الوقور، و ثعلب السهوب، ثعلب صغير الحجم يتواجد في  بعض المناطق في الشرق الأوسط و يحتمل وجوده في أخرى. يعرف بأن الثعلب  الأفغاني ينتشر من إسرائيل حتى أفغانستان مرورا بإيران، باكستان، تركستان،  عُمان، الإمارات، و السعودية، و يعتقد بأن الجمهرات المختلفة في هذه الدول  منفصلة عن بعضها ولا تحتك فيما بينها. يفترض بعض العلماء أن لهذه الثعالب  موطن أوسع من الموطن المعروف و يشمل إلى جانب هذه الدول إيريتريا، السودان،  مصر، و اليمن.

تعيش الثعالب الأفغانية في السهوب و الجبال شبه  الجافة، وهي تفضل السكن في المناطق الوعرة ذات الأجراف الصخرية و المنحدرات  و الوديان، و كان يعتقد بالسابق أنها تتفادى المناطق المنخفضة الحارة كما  المناطق العالية الأكثر برودة، غير أنه تمّت مشاهدتها بالقرب من البحر  الميت في فلسطين حيث ظهر أنها تعيش في المناطق الزراعية التي يزرع فيها بعض  أنواع الفاكهة مثل البطيخ، البصيل الأسليّ الروسي، و العنب العديم البذور.  يمكن أن توجد الثعالب الأفغانية حتى علوّ 2000 متر (6560 قدم)، و يبدو بأن  أهم المظاهر التي ينبغي أن تتواجد في مسكن هذه الحيوانات هي ضفاف الجداول  الجافّة لأن الحجارة الكبيرة فيها تؤمن للثعالب جحورا لتربية صغارها خلال  موسم الولادة.

تتميّز هذه الثعالب عن غيرها بأن بعض عاداتها شبيهة بعادات الهررة ( مثل  عادتها تسلّق الأشجار للهروب من أي خطر )، وحتى شكلها يُشابه شكل بعض  السنوريات الصغيرة، أما باقي عاداتها مثل التناسل فمماثلة لعادات الثعالب  الأخرى ( أحادية التزاوج، تكتفي بشريك واحد طيلة حياتها ). 
إن معظم المعلومات المتعلقة بعادات و سلوك هذه الحيوانات  تم الحصول عليها من دراسات أجريت في إسرائيل، ولا يزال يجب الحصول على  معلومات وافرة عن عادات الثعلب الأفغاني في الدول الأخرى المجاورة،  بالإضافة للمزيد من الفهم للمخاطر التي يواجهها في القسم الشرقي من موطنه،  مما قد يُشجع تلك الدول على زيادة أو فرض الحماية على هذا النوع الفريد من  الثعالب.








الوصف


الثعلب الأفغاني حيوان صغير الحجم ذو آذان كبيرة و  ذيل طويل كثّ، و يتراوح وزن هذه الحيوانات بين 1.5 و 3 كيلوغرامات، و يصل  طول جسدها من الرأس إلى الذيل إلى مابين 70 و 90 سنتيمترا. 
يتشابه كلا الذكر و الأنثى في الشكل، حيث يكون الخطم  نحيل أما الحركات و الشكل فشبيهة بتلك التي للقطط، و يكون لون هذه الثعالب  أسود أو بني أو رمادي أو حتى أبقع في بعض الأحيان، و يكون الجانبين أبهت  لونا من الظهر الذي يحمل خطّا أسود على طوله، أما الجانب السفلي فأصفر  اللون، كما و يكون طرف الذيل قاتما في العادة إلا أنه يمكن أن يكون أبيض  اللون. تكون قوائم الذكور الأمامية و أجسادها أكبر حجما من تلك التي للإناث  بما تتراوح نسبته من 3 إلى 6% .








السلوك و العادات


ثعالب بلاندفورد حيوانات ليليّة النشاط بشكل رئيسي، كما  أنها صيادة منفردة لا تظهر تغيّرا في نمط حياتها مع تغيّر الفصول، و عادة  ما تنشط هذه الحيوانات مباشرة بعد الغسق و خلال الليل بأكمله. وفي إسرائيل  حيث تمّت دراسة هذه الحيوانات، تبيّن بأن كثافة أعدادها تصل إلى ثعلبين في  الكيلومتر المربّع، و تعتبر الثعالب الأفغانية أحد الأنواع القليلة من  الثعالب التي تقدر على تسلّق الأشجار و الأجراف الصخرية عموديا و بسهولة، و  تستخدم أذيالها الطويلة للتوازن عند قيامها بذلك أو عند القفز.



التناسل

تتزاوج الثعالب الأفغانية خلال شهر ديسمبر حتى  فبراير، وهي حيوانات أحادية التزاوج تكتفي بشريك واحد طيلة حياتها. تدوم  فترة الحمل من 50 إلى 60 يوما تلد الأنثى بعدها بطنا يتألف من جرو واحد إلى  3 جراء، وترضع الصغار لما بين 30 و 45 يوما و تبقى تعتمد على أمها حتى  تصبح قادرة على إيجاد طعامها بأنفسها[6]. و تولد الصغار غير مكتملة جزئيّا  في جحر معزول و محصّن حيث تنمو تحت رعاية الأم، وفي هذا النوع من الثعالب  قد يساعد الذكر أنثاه على تربية الصغار (تمت مشاهدة الذكر وهو يداعب الجراء  في بعض الأحيان)، ولو كان ذلك عن طريق مجرّد الدفاع عن الحوز الذي يؤمن  لها كفايتها من الطرائد و منع الثعالب الأخرى من الدخول إليه، و ذلك يعود  إلى سبب رئيسي هو أن هذه الثعالب الأحادية التزاوج نادرا مع يتقاطع حوزها  مع حوز غيرها من الثعالب.

تبقى الصغار في المنطقة التي ولدت فيها حتى حلول أكتوبر  أو نوفمبر من نفس السنة، و يبلغ أمد حياة هذه الحيوانات مابين 4 إلى 5  سنوات ولا يتخطى 10 سنوات في البرية أبدا حيث أن معظمها ينفق لأسباب طبيعية  أهمها العجز و داء الكلب.



الحمية

الثعالب الأفغانية حيوانات قارتة (آكلة لكل شيء) تقتات  على الحشرات و الفاكهة إجمالا، و تتضمن طريدتها أنواعا مختلفة من الحشرات  مثل الخنافس، الجراد، الجنادب، النمل، و النمل الأبيض، كما و تأكل أنواعا  مختلفة من الفاكهة البريّة، و قد ظهر من التحاليل التي جرت على إحدى عينات  برازها أن 10% من حميتها يتألف من مصادر نباتيّة، وفي باكستان يعرف عنها  بأنها تأكل بعض المحاصيل الزراعية مثل البطيخ و العنب و الزيتون الروسي.

تميل الثعالب الأفغانية إلى أن تصطاد بمفردها معظم  الوقت، وحتى الأزواج منها تميل أن يبحث كل منها عن الطعام على حدى، و نادرا  ما تخزن طعامها. ولا تحتاج هذه الحيوانات إلى الشرب غالبا، بل تحصل على  حاجتها من الماء من العصارات التي تحصل عليها من طعامها.



علاقة النوع بالبيئة حوله

تساعد الثعالب الأفغانية على التحكم بأعداد الحشرات  المتزايدة، كما الثدييات الصغيرة مثل القوارض التي تسبب مشاكل للمزارعين، و  بما أنها تقتات على الفاكهة فإنها على الأرجح تلعب دورا في نشر البذور.  يعتبر الإنسان الخطر الأساسي على هذه الحيوانات كما الثعالب الحمراء (على  الرغم من تسجيل حالة واحدة فقط لثعلب أحمر يقتل فيها ثعلبا أفغانيا)، و لا  تعتبر هذه الحيوانات متملّصة، حيث يسهل القبض عليها بما أنها لا تظهر خوفا  من الإنسان أو الأفخاخ .








المخاطر و الحفاظ على النوع


جلد ثعلب أفغانيينتشر الثعلب الأفغاني بشكل وافر في  جنوبي شرق إسرائيل، أما أعداده في الدول المجاورة فلا تتوافر معطيات كافية  بشأنها، حيث يُعتقد بأن هناك أقل من 1,000 فرد بالغ متبقي في البرية.

تُصاد الثعالب الأفغانية للحصول على فرائها، ولكن  هذه التجارة تبقى غير ذات أهميّة و محصورة بأفغانستان فقط، وما يزيد من  سهولة صيد هذه الحيوانات أنها فضوليّة ولا تخشى الإنسان بحق، مما يجعل من  اليسير الإمساك بها.

يمكن العثور على الثعالب الأفغانية في العديد من  المناطق المحمية في إسرائيل، عُمان، و الأردن، بما فيها منتزهيّ عين جدي و  جبال إيلات القوميين في جنوب إسرائيل، و مركز الشارقة لإكثار الحيوانات  العربية المهددة في الإمارات. تضع الإتفاقية الدولية لحظر الإتجار بالأنواع  المهددة (CITES) هذه الحيوانات على قائمتها، حيث تصنفها على أنها ليست  مهددة حاليا بالإنقراض، إلا أنها قد تصبح كذلك بحال لم يتم تنظيم التجارة  بها و بأعضائها. وحدها إسرائيل الدولة التي وقعت على تلك الإتفاقية لتنظيم  التجارة بهذه الحيوانات ،أما الدول الأخرى فلا تتوافر معطيات كافية بشأن  كيفية تجارتها بهذه الفصيلة.

تحظى هذه الحيوانات كذلك الأمر بالحماية في كل من  الأردن و عُمان حيث يُمنع صيدها منعا باتّا، أما في دول مصر، السعودية،  الإمارات، إيران، أفغانستان، و باكستان فلا تتمتع هذه الحيوانات بأي شكل من  أشكال الحماية.

يُحتفظ بالثعالب الأفغانية في بعض المنشآت التي تهدف  لإكثار الحيوانات المهددة مثل مركز هايبار بالقرب من مدينة إيلات في  إسرائيل، و مركز الشارقة لإكثار الحيوانات العربية المهددة، وفي السنوات  القليلة الماضية كان يُحتفظ بزوج منها في حديقة حيوانات جامعة تل أبيب. وقد  تناسلت هذه الحيوانات بشكل جيّد في كل تلك المنشآت السالفة الذكر مما يعني  أن إنقاذ هذه الثعالب من خطر الإنقراض ( بحال تعرضت له ) ممكن في  المستقبل.​ثعلب روبل



الصوره


















التعريف


ثعلب روبل أو ثعلب الرمال هو إحدى أنواع الثعالب  التي تستوطن شمال إفريقيا و الشرق الأوسط من موريتانيا عبر دول المغرب،  الجزائر، تونس، ليبيا، مصر، السودان، مالي، تشاد، النيجر، الصومال ،  السعودية، الإمارات، قطر، عُمان، اليمن، الأردن، العراق، سوريا، إيران،  وصولا إلى أفغانستان وباكستان. دعي هذا النوع من الثعالب بهذا الإسم تيمنا  بهاوي التجميع الألماني إدوارد روبل. يبلغ أمد حياة هذا الثعلب حوالي 6 أو 7  سنوات في البريّة إلا أنه يمكن أن يعمّر أكثر في الأسر.

يبلغ طول ثعلب الرمال مابين 40 و 52 سنتيمترا و يزن قرابة 1.7 كيلوغرامات، و  يصل إرتفاع كتفه لحوالي 25 سنتيمتر. يعتبر ثعلب روبل من أصغر أنواع  الكلبيّات حجما، فهو أصغر من الثعلب الأحمر بأشواط إلا أنه يزال أكبر حجما  من الفنك. يتراوح لون هذه الثعالب من الرمليّ إلى الرمادي الباهت على القسم  العلوي من الجسد، أما القسم السفلي فألوانه أكثر بهتانا، كما و تمتلك بقعا  سوداء على الخطم و ذيل طويل كث أبيض اللون على الطرف. بالإضافة لخطوط  سوداء على الوجه، شبيهة بخطوط وجه الفهد، تمتد من زاوية كل عين وصولا إلى  زاوية الفم. لهذه الحيوانات أقدام مبطنة بالفراء للحيلولة دون حرق الأخيرة  عندما يمشي الثعلب على الرمال الحارقة في الصحراء، و كما العديد من  الحيوانات الصحراوية الأخرى فلثعلب روبل آذان كبيرة لتساعده على تبريد  جسده.

تعيش ثعالب روبل في أزواج أو مجموعات عائليّة صغيرة  في حوز خاص بها، ولا تزال عادات التناسل عندها يكتنفها الغموض. إن الوضع  الحالي لثعلب روبل غير معروف، بما أنه من الصعب جدّا تقدير أعداده في  البريّة، لذا فإن القائمة الحمراء للأنواع المهددة بالانقراض لا تصنّفه  بوضع محدد نظرا لنقص المعلومات، بينما يُصنفه أخرون على أنه غير مهدد حيث  يستندون في قولهم هذا إلى أنه ليس هناك من أخطار رئيسيّة كبيرة، بحسب ما  يظهر، تهدد أي من الجمهرات المختلفة أو النوع ككل (إذ أن البشر يصطادون هذه  الثعالب كمصدر للطعام في بعض الأحيان و ليس للحصول على فرائها، الأمر الذي  كان من شأنه إنقاص أعدادها بوتيرة ملحوظة)، و بالتالي فيمكن القول أنه غير  مهدد إلى أن يُثبت العكس.








السلوك


المسكن

يشمل المسكن النمطيّ لهذه الثعالب الصحاري  الرمليّة و الصخريّة، وفي السعودية ظهر أنها تتواجد في المساكن المفتوحة  الجافّة و الصخريّة، التي تتلقى أقل من 100 ميليمتر من المتساقطات في  السنة، ذات الغطاء النباتي المتفرّق الذي يشمل بعض أنواع الحشائش و الأعشاب  المزهرة. 
وفي القسم الشمالي من الصحراء الكبرى، تعيش ثعالب روبل  في مساكن شبيهة بتلك الموجودة في شبه الجزيرة العربية، والتي يصل معدل  الأمطار السنوية فيها إلى حوالي 150 ميليمترا. أما في النجير و غربي  الصحراء الكبرى بما فيها المغرب و الدول المجاورة، فإن هذا النوع يسكن  المناطق ذات الغطاء النباتي الضئيل أو الشديد التفرّق الذي تسيطر عليه  أنواع معينة من الآجام و الأشجار (من شاكلة الأركان، السنط، الأكلير، و  غيرها)، و يتفادى مناطق الكثبان الرمليّة الكبيرة حيث يظهر أن الفنك هو نوع  الكلبيات الوحيد الذي يسكنها؛ إلا أنه في الجزائر يمكن العثور على هذه  الحيوانات في ذلك النوع من المساكن. وفي الإمارات، تتواجد ثعالب الرمال في  أنواع مختلفة من الصحاري بما فيها الصفاح الرمليّة، الكثبان الرمليّة، و  سهول الحصى .

تعيش ثعالب روبل أيضا في المناطق الساحلية القليلة  النبات، و العديمة الأشجار. وهي قادرة على أن تعيش في المناطق ذات المصادر  المائيّة الشحيحة كما في وسط السعودية (في محمية معزة الصيد) على تخوم  صحراء الربع الخالي، وفي الجزائر و غربي الصحراء الكبرى حيث أظهرت  الملاحظات عدم إرتباط هذه الثعالب بمصدر قريب للماء من مسكنها.

يعتقد العلماء أن ثعالب الرمال دفعت للعيش في  البيئة الصحراوية بسبب المنافسة الشديدة مع الثعالب الحمراء الأكبر حجما  التي تفضل البيئات الغابويّة إجمالا على البيئة الجافّة، و بالإضافة للثعلب  الأحمر الذي قد يقتل ثعلب الرمال بحال قابله، فإن عقبان السهوب، العقبان  الذهبية، و للبوهة الشمالية (البومة العقابيّة) هي المفترسات الرئيسيّة  لهذه الثعالب.



السلوك الإجتماعي


تعتمد ثعالب الرمال على الغدد المنتجة  للروائح كثيرا في سلوكها اليومي، فهي تستخدمها لتعليم منطقتها و لطرد  الضواري التي تقترب منها عن طريق رشّها بهذا السائل ذو الرائحة الكريهة كما  يفعل الظربان، كما و تستخدم الأنثى هذه الرائحة لتعليم الجحر الأمومي  المستخدم لتربية الجراء، و أيضا تقوم الثعالب بتحية بعضها البعض بواسطة هذه  الروائح. و ينبح ثعلب روبل كما يفعل الكلب تقريبا.

تعيش ثعالب روبل و تتنقل في أزواج خلال موسم  التزاوج، و بعد نهاية هذا الموسم تتنقل في مجموعات عائلية يبلغ عدد أفرادها  مابين 3 و 15 فردا. تبلغ مساحة الحوز الذي يشغله ثعلبا واحدا مابين 50 و  69 كيلومترا مربّعا، وفي العادة فإن حوز الذكور يكون أكبر حجما من حوز  الإناث، و تعتبر هذه الثعالب حيوانات ليلية النشاط، وهي تسكن الجحور التي  تحفرها تحت الصخور أو الأشجار، و غالبا ما تتنقل بين الجحور المختلفة أو  تهجر جحرها بحال شعرت أن هناك خطرا ما في الجوار.



الحمية و التناسل


تعتبر هذه الحيوانات قارتة، وهي تخرج للبحث عن  الطعام بمفردها و تأكل أي شيء يقع في دربها بما فيها الدرنات، الجذور،  الثدييات الصغيرة، الزواحف، البيض، و العنكبيّات، إلاّ أنها تعتبر آكلة  للحشرات في المقام الأول.

تدوم فترة حمل الأنثى مابين 51 و 53 يوما و تلد  مابين صغيرين و ثلاثة صغار عمياء في جحر تحت الأرض لحمايتها من الضواري  الأخرى. تفطم الجراء عندما تبلغ من العمر مابين 6 و 8 أسابيع.






​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

العلاقة مع الإنسان و وضع النوع


كانت هذه الثعالب، ولا تزال في بعض المناطق،  تعامل على أنها حيوانات طفيليّة يجب التخلّص منها، و ذلك بسبب عادتها  إفتراس الدواجن و المواشي، وفي بعض الدول العربية تقتات هذه الحيوانات على  الدجاج، الحملان، و الجديان مما أدى إلى إضطهادها عبر تسميم اللحوم و تركها  لها في العراء. 
وفي فلسطين ، أصبح هذا النوع على شفير الإنقراض بسبب المنافسة مع الثعالب  الحمراء التي أخذت تقوم بتوسيع نطاق موطنها بالتزامن مع زيادة عدد  المستوطنات البشرية في صحراء النقب، مما جعلها بالتالي تقوم بالقضاء على أي  منافس لها تقدر عليه. 
يُعتقد أن المنافسة مع الثعالب الحمراء في أنحاء أخرى من  موطنها تسبب لثعالب الرمال مشاكل أيضا. يصطاد البشر هذه الثعالب نادرا من  أجل الحصول على فرائها أو كمصدر من مصادر الطعام، وفي بعض المناطق يتم قتل  هذه الحيوانات بسبب عاداتها في التغذي على طيور الطرائد من شاكلة الحبارى.
ليس هناك من تقدير لوضع هذه الفصيلة في الوقت الراهن، بما انه من الصعب جدا تحديد أعدادها الحقيقية.​


​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

الذئب الإيرانى







الذئب الإيراني، و الذي يُعرف أيضا باسم الذئب  التركي أو ذئب جنوب غرب آسيا هو إحدى سلالات الذئب الرمادي التي تستوطن  بلاد الشام، السعودية، تركيا، العراق، تركيا، أفغانستان، و إيران. 
وقد كان العلماء يعتقدون في السابق أن السلالة  القاطنة لهذه المنطقة هي السلالة الهندية (الذئب الهندي) ولكن أثبتت فحوصات  الحمض النووي أن الذئاب في الهند تنتمي لنوع مستقل بذاته أصبح يعرف باسم  الذئب الهندي، و بالتالي لم يعد بالإمكان القول بأن السلالة الهندية قاطنة  للدول السالفة الذكر، فأطلق اسم جديد على سلالة الذئب الرمادي التي تعيش في  هذه المناطق وهي السلالة الإيرانية أو سلالة جنوب غرب آسيا و أصبحت  السلالة الهندية غير داخلة في التصنيف العلمي للذئب الرمادي. 
كان  يُعتقد بأن الذئب الإيراني هو السلف المباشر للدنغ، إلا أن الأدلة  العلميّة أظهرت مؤخرا أن الأخير وثيق الصلة أكثر بالكلاب المستأنسة.
تُسمى هذه الحيوانات محليّا في بلاد الشام بالذيب أو الديب (جمعها ذياب أو دياب).








الوصف


يبلغ إرتفاع الذئب الإيراني بين 18 و 30 إنشا عند الكتفين، و يزن قرابة 40 كيلوغراما.فراء  هذه الحيوانات قصير باهت يساعدها على أن تتموه في البيئة الشبه الجافة  التي تسكنها، كما و تمتلك معطفا داخليا بسيط مقارنة بالمعطف الداخلي  للسلالات الأوروبية و حتى أن بعض الجمهرات منها خصوصا التي تقطن المناطق  الجنوبية لا تمتلك هذا المعطف على الإطلاق، وهذه الخاصية تساعدها على  البقاء منتعشة في مناخ الشرق الأوسط الحار.ومن الخصائص الأخرى المميزة لهذه السلالة أنها نادرا ما تعوي .

كانت هذه السلالة تصنف مع الذئاب الهندية على أنها  سلالة واحدة هي السلالة الهندية، إلا أن فحوصات الحمض النووي أظهرت مؤخرا  أن ذئاب الهند تشكّل نوعا جديدا من الذئاب يطلق عليها الإسم العلمي Canis  indica وأصبحت بالتالي هذه السلالة منفصلة عنها و بقيت تصنف على أنها من  نوع الذئب الرمادي.
يمكن تمييز الذئب الإيراني عن الذئب العربي الذي  يجاوره في الموطن في بعض الدول عبر اللون الداكن لفراء السلالة الإيرانية و  حجمها الأكبر و رأسها الأضخم نسبيا.






الوضع الحالي للسلالة


تبدو فلسطين بأنها الأمل الأخير للبقاء على الذئب  الإيراني في الشرق الأوسط لأنها الدولة الوحيدة التي تحمى فيها الذئاب بشكل  قانوي حيث يحظر على المزارعين قتلها إلا بحال ضبطها بالجرم المشهود وهي  تقتل مواشيهم. و يعيش الآن ما بين 150 إلى 250 ذئبا في شمالي و وسط فلسطين،  و تعتبر الكلاب المستأنسة الخطر الأكبر على هذه السلالة في فلسطين حيث  تقوم بالتزاوج معها في بعض الأحيان مما يلوث مخزونها الجيني. و لا تزال  الذئاب الإيرانية تصاد في جميع بلاد الشام الأخرى لمجرد الخوف منها و بسبب  المغالاة في إعتبارها حيوانات خطرة على الإنسان و المواشي.






تمثيل الذئب الإيراني في الحضارة البشرية


كان الذئب، و الذي يسمّى بالتركية "بوزكورت"، الطوطم  الرئيسي للعديد من القبائل التركية البدائية كما و أصبح بعد ذلك الرمز  القومي للعديد من الدول التركية، من إمبراطورية الهون إلى الدولة  العثمانية، و كان الأتراك يضعون على عصي الأعلام التي يحملونها أثناء  المعارك رأس ذئب و ذلك قبل أن يعتنقوا الإسلام حيث إستبدلوا الرأس بالهلال و  النجمة. وفي الميثولوجيا التركية يعتقد بأن آباء الأتراك "غوكتوركس"  يتحدران من أنثى ذئب تدعى "أسينا"، وهذه أسطورة مشابهة لأسطورة رومولوس و  ريموس مؤسسا روما، كما قام ذئب بإرشاد الأتراك إلى موطنهم الأسطوري الأصلي  "أرغينيكون" وهو واد تحجبه الجبال عن الأنظار. و ذكر الذئب في مخطوطات  العهد الجديد و القديم على حد سواء على أنه يجسد الشيطان و إعتبر رمزا للشر  حيث قيل فيه بما معناه: "إحذروا أنبياء الكذب الذين يأتوكم بثياب أغنام و  هم في الداخل ذئاب شرسة".


















الذئب العربى



الصوره












التعريف


الذئب العربي حيوان من رتبة اللواحم وهو أصغر سلالات  الذئب الرمادي و التي كانت تنتشر عبر شبه الجزيرة العربية بكاملها، إلا  أنها اليوم تتواجد في بضعة جيوب معزولة في سورية وجنوب فلسطين، عُمان،  اليمن، الأردن، السعودية، و بعض أجزاء سيناء على الأرجح. يعود السبب وراء  تناقص أعداد هذه الذئاب بشكل كبير وملحوض في الآونة الأخيرة، إلى الصيد  الجائر والملاحقة بالسيارات والقتل العمد لها، الا ان النشطاء في حماية  البيئة وهيئات حماية البيئة قد اثبتت جدارتها بإعادتة لبعض المحميات وجعلة  يتكاثر من جديد، إللا أن وضع السلالة ككل لا يزال غير مُطمئن على الإطلاق.  تُعرف هذه الحيوانات محليّا في الدول التي تقطنها باسم الذيب أو الديب  (جمعها ذياب أو دياب).






وصف السلالة و الخواص الأحيائية

الذئب العربي حيوان صغير الحجم متأقلم مع  العيش في الصحراء، يبلغ إرتفاعه حوالي 26 إنش عند الكتفين و يصل في زنته  إلى 40 رطلا، و أذان هذه الحيوانات تعد ضخمة بالنسبة لحجم جسدها و عند  مقارنتها بسلالات و أنواع أخرى من فصيلة الكلبيّات، و يعتبر هذا الحجم  الضخم للأذنين تأقلما مع الحياة في بيئتها الحارة فكثرة الأوعية الدموية  فيها تقوم بتبريد جسدها. يمتلك الذئب العربي فراءًا قصيرا خفيفا خلال فصل  الصيف، إلا أن شعر ظهره يبقى طويلا حتى خلال هذه الفترة، يُعتقد أن هذا  يُعد تأقلما لتجنب الإصابة بحروق شمسيّة. أما الفراء الشتوي فطويل، إلا أنه  لا يصل لطول السلالات الشماليّة.و بالإضافة إلى هذا تختلف الذئاب  العربية عن غيرها من سلالات الذئب الرمادي بأنها لا تعيش في قطعان كبيرة،  إلا في موسم التزاوج الذي يمتد من أكتوبر حتى ديسمبر أو عند الإجتماع على  ذبيحة أو مصدر كبير للطعام، و عوضا عن ذلك تصطاد في أزواج أو مجموعة عائلية  مكونة من 3 أو 4 أفراد، كما تتميز عن غيرها بأمر يجعلها غير عادية وهو  أنها لا تعوي و أصابعها الإثنين المتوسطين ملتصقان ببعضهما البعض، وهذه صفة  كان يعتقد بأنها تميّز الكلب البري الإفريقي فقط.

للذئاب العربية، كجميع سلالات الذئب الرمادي الأخرى،  عيونا صفراء إلا أن للبعض منها عيونا بنية وهذا دليل أكيد على أن الجمهرة  الحالية ليست نقية جينيا و أن أسلافها قد تزاوجت مع الكلاب الوحشية الطليقة  في البرية، وهذا يشكل خطرا حقيقيا على بقاء هذه السلالة. يمكن تمييز هذه  السلالة عن سلالة أخرى قريبة منها هي سلالة جنوب غرب آسيا (الذئب الإيراني)  و التي تعيش في بلاد الشام و العراق و الدول المجاورة عبر فرائها الأبهت و  حجمها الأصغر و رأسها الصغير.

يُعرف عن الذئاب العربية أنها لا تصبح مناطقيّة إلا  عندما تولد جرائها. قد يتألف البطن من 12 جرموزا (جرو الذئب)، لكنه في  العادة لا يحوي أكثر من 2 أو 3 جراء. تولد الصغار عمياء و تُفطم عندما تبلغ  من العمر ثمانية أسابيع عندما يبدأ والديها بتقيّؤ اللحم شبه المهضوم لها.






الحمية

تقتل الذئاب العربية أي نوع من الحيوانات المستأنسة التي  تصل في قدها لحجم الماعز، و كنتيجة لهذا فقد أقدم المزارعون دوما على  ملاحقة و تسميم و أسر هذه الحيوانات كي يحموا مواشيهم. 
و تصطاد الذئاب العربية الحيوانات الصغيرة و  المتوسطة الحجم من شاكلة أرنب رأس الرجاء الصالح، القوارض، و الحافريات مثل  غزال دوركاس و الوعل النوبي، كما و تقتات على الجيفة و الماشية عندما تكون  تسكن منطقة مجاورة للمستعمرات البشرية.






الوضع الحالي للسلالة

إنقرض الذئب العربي في بعض الدول العربية مثل الكويت  و الإمارات و بعض أنحاء السعودية، أما في عُمان فإن أعداد هذه الحيوانات  تزداد شيئا فشيئا منذ أن منعت الحكومة الصيد و يتوقع أن تعيد الذئاب  أعدادها إلى ما كانت عليه و تنشئ جمهرات جديدة في العديد من المناطق في  المدى القريب بحال بقي حظر الصيد قائما و تركت الحيوانات لشأنها. وفي  فلسطين يقدر عدد الذئاب العربية المتبقية بحوالي 100 أو 150 ذئبا تعيش في  صحراء النقب و وادي عربة، و تستمر هذه الذئاب بالتواجد في هذه المناطق  القاحلة بسبب العناية الكبرى التي توليها لها السلطات الإسرائلية المختصة،  فالصيد محظور كما و تقوم الهيئات المختصة برمي جيف الأبقار النافقة في  الصحراء من حين لأخر كي تعين الذئاب و غيرها من الحيوانات على البقاء.






تمثيل الذئب العربي في الثقافة الإنسانية

كان العرب يشبهون الرجل القوي بالذئب لما يتحلى به  من قوة، كما و وردت قصص كثيرة لأدباء عرب فيها ذكر للذئب مثل قصص ابن  المقفع في كليلة و دمنة، كما و ذكر الذئب و صنف من قبل بعض العلماء مثل  الجاحظ في كتاب الحيوان. ذكر الذئب أيضا على أنه عدو للقطعان و رمز للغدر و  الشراسة و التعطش للدماء في الكثير من مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس و أعتبر رمزا  للشيطان، الشر، الغدر، الشراسة، و التعطش للدماء، كما تمت مقارنة إحدى  القبائل وهي قبيلة بنيامين بالذئب نظرا لطبيعتهم المحبة للحرب في كل من  نصوص العهد القديم و الجديد.​الذئب الرمادى



الصوره










التعريف


الذئب الرماديّ، الذي يعرف أيضاً بذئب الغابات أو  مجرد الذئب wolf في العربيّة، هو حيوان لاحم من فصيلة الكلبيّات يتشارك في  سلفٍ مشترك مع الكلب المستأنس كما تظهر الدراسات لحمضها النووي. 
كانت الذئاب الرماديّة منتشرة فيما مضى في  أميركا الشماليّة وأوراسيا، و الشرق الأوسط، أما الآن و بسبب أنشطة الإنسان  كالصيد و تدمير المساكن فقد تراجعت جمهرات الذئب الرماديّ بشكلٍ كبير  وأصبحت تشغل جزءاً صغيراً من موطنها السابق.يعتبر الذئب الرماديّ  مفترساً رئيسيّاً و عنصراً مهمّاً في النظام البيئي الذي تنتمي إليه في  العادة، ويعكس استيطان الذئاب للعديد من المساكن قدرتها الكبيرة على  التأقلم، فهي تقطن الغابات المعتدلة والجبال والتوندرا وغابات التايغا، و  الأراضي العشبيّة. 
تعتبر الذئاب في الولايات المتحدة مهددة بالانقراض،  فيما عدا ولايتي مينيسوتا وويسكونسون حيث تعتبر معرّضة فيها، ولا يزال صيد  الذئاب قائماً حتى اليوم في الكثير من الدول بإعتبارها مهددة للماشية و  للإنسان، أو لمجرّد الهواية.








الصفات الجسديّة و التناسل

شرس قوي الجسد، سريع العدو ويتمتع بقدر من الذكاء  وسعة الحيلة ويمكنه التكيف والعيش في جميع أنواع البيئة. يجوب الذئب  أحياناً مساحات شاسعة من الأراضي والأماكن بحثاً عن الطعام ويكون ذلك أما  بمفرده أو ضمن أو عائلة مكونة من عدة أفراد، أو ضمن مجموعة كبيرة تشكل  قطعياً، ومن المعروف عن الذئب الذكر انه وأنثاه يتعاشران مدى الحياة وبذلك  فهما يشكلان زوجين جيدين وتحمل الأنثى مرة واحدة في العام وتجنب عادة من  أربعة إلى ستة صغار. وللذئب صوت قوي يصل إلى مسافات بعيدة يقال له العواء  ويقوم باطلاقه في فصل التزاوج وهو الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من السنة وهي  تشرين أول / أكتوبر وتشرين ثاني / نوفمبر وكانون أول / ديسمبر وفي أحيان  نادرة فانه ينبح مثل الكلاب. وعندما يتحول الذئب في قطعان كبيرة فانه يكون  شديد الخطورة. فهو يهاجم أي شئ في طريقه ويقوم باصطياد الحيوانات التي  تفوقه حجماً ووزناً، كما لا يتورع عن مهاجمة القرى النائية محاولاً افتراس  الحيوانات المنزلية مثل الخراف والأغنام والماعز ولكنه لا يهاجم الإنسان  الا نادرا .






التأقلمات الجسديّة و الصفات

مجموعة ذئاب تهاجم ثور بوفالوأمريكي مما يزيد فرصتها  في اصطياد الفريسةتختلف أحجام و أوزان الذئاب بشكلٍ كبير عبر موطنها، إلا  أن كليهما يزيد كلّما كانت السلالة تقطن إلى الشمال أكثر، ويبلغ إرتفاع  الذئاب في العادة 0.6-0.8 أمتار عند الكتف، و يبلغ وزنها من حوالي 23 إلى  59 كلغ مما يجعلها أضخم الكلبيّات البريّة، و يصل وزن بعض الذئاب الكنديّة و  الألاسكيّة إلى مافوق 77 كلغ أما أكبر ذئبٍ تمّ تعريفه فقد قتل في ألاسكا  عام 1939 وقد بلغ وزنه 80 كلغ ، وتعتبر الذئاب العربيّة (السلالة العربيّة)  أصغر السلالات حجماً إذ يصل وزن الإناث البالغة منها 10 كلغ.يبلغ طول  الذئاب من الأنف حتى الذيل الذي يشكل حوالي ربع طول الجسد حوالي 1.3-2 م.تمتلك  الذئاب قدرة تحمّل كبيرة، فهي تمتلك صفات خارجيّة تساعدها على التنقّل  بشكلٍ كبير لمسافاتٍ شاسعة، فصدورها الضيّقة و ظهرها و قوائمهاالقويّة  كلّها تساهم في مهارة و فعاليّة تنقلها حيث تقدر على تغطية أميال عديدة عبر  الخبو بسرعة 10 كلم في الساعة، ويعرف عنها أيضاً قدرتها على العدو بسعة  تقارب 65 كلم في الساعة خلال مطارتها لفريسة ما، أما في حالة القفز، فيعرف  عن الذئاب قدرتها على تغطية 5 أمتار لكل قفزة. 
تصلح أكفّ الذئاب للتنقّل فوق أنواعٍ مختلفة من  الأراضي وخصوصاً فوق الثلوج، كما أن لها شريطاً منسوجاً خفيفاً بين كل إصبع  ليساعدها على التنقل فوق الثلج بشكلٍ أسهل نسبيّاً من طرائدها، كما إن  حجمها الكبير يساعد على توزيع وزنها بشكلٍ أفضل فوف الثلج.تكون الأكفّ  الأماميّة أكبر من تلك الخلفيّة كما و تحوي إصبعاً خامساً لا يتواجد في  القوائم الخلفيّة، بالإضافة إلى شعرٍ منفوش و مخالب بليدة تسلعد على  التمسّك بالأسطح الزلقة، كما و تمتلك الذئاب غدد مفرزة للروائح بين أصابعها  تساعدها على ترك علامات كيميائيّة خلفها أثناء سيرها مما يجعلها تتنقّل في  نطاقٍ شاسع بتزامنٍ مع ترك رسائل للأفراد الأخرين عن أماكن تواجدها.
قد يبدو الذئب أحياناً أضخم حجماً مما هو عليه و ذلك  بسبب فرائه الضخم المؤلّف من طبقتين، وتتألّف الطبقة الأولى من أشعارٍ  حارسة قاسية مصممة لتصدّ الماء و التراب بينما تكون الطبقة الثانية طبقة  تحتيّة كثيفة، عازلة للمياه.تمتلك الذئاب فراءً صيفيّاً و شتويّاً حيث تقوم  بتبديله في الربيع و الخريف إلا أن الإناث تميل إلى إبقائه لفترةٍ أطول في  الربيع.




​​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

ذئب البرارى



الصوره










التعريف


ذئب البراري أو القيوط (بالإنجليزية: Coyote) حيوان  يعرف بالذئب البري و كذلك ذئب السهول أو ذئب البوادي أو ذئب المروج ، لأنه  يعيش في السهول المفتوحة في شمال أمريكا من كوستريكا إلى آلاسكا. يبلغ طوله  90 سم ويقال أنه يصل إلى 135سم طولا. وطول ذيله من (30-40سم) و كتلته  (9-12كغم) يجري القيوط بسرعة تصل إلى 64كيلومتر/ساعة. وتحمل الأنثى ما بين  (5-10جراء) ولمدة (60-65يوماً) وذئب القيوط لا يخرج للصيد في جماعة إنما  منفرداً أو في أزواج من نوعه، أما إذا رؤي في جماعة فلكي تقوم الآباء  والأمهات بتعليم صغارها فن الصيد. وتتغذى القيوط على الأرانب البرية  والقوارض الصغيرة وصغار الأيائل. والقيوط ذئب نشيط وأكثر فترات نشاطه  الصباح الباكر ولا سيما فصل الشتاء. والقيوط من أشهر الذئاب ذكاء وواسع  الحيلة وهو قادر على تكييف نفسه حسب الظروف المحيطة به.

ويستطيع ذئب القيوط أن يقضي على عشرة آلاف فأر في  العام الواحد، وبذلك يخلص الإنسان من مضارها والخسائر التي تكبدها للزراعة.  وتشير دراسات علمية حديثة أنه حين قلت الذئاب في أمريكا تدهور إنتاج  الحبوب وتضاعفت مقادير الكميات التي أكلتها الفئران من الحقول والصوامع.  ولا شك أن الخسائر الاقتصادية لتي تسببها الفئران أكبر بكثير من الخسائر  التي يسببها القيوط حتى ولو هاجم الأغنام وقتل بعضها بين الحين والآخر.​
















ذئب الأرض



الصوره











التعريف


ذئب الأرض أو العسبار أو العسبر (بالإنجليزية:  Aardwolf)،يكسو ذئب الأرض لونٌ أصفر برتقالي وتمتد في وسط هذا اللون خطوط  سوداء، وهي أيضاً مكسوةٌ بفروٍ كثيفٍ خشن يصبح أكثر كثافةً عند الذيل،  وذئاب الأرض أيضاً تملك أعرافاً سوداء مرعبة، كما أن خطمه صغير ومدبب  وعضلات فكه ضعيفة واذناه طويلتان لكن أسنانه الامامية شبيهة بأسنان الضبع  لكنها أصغر حجما وأشكالها مخروطية.

يأتي سبب تسميتة بذئب الارض لكونة يعيش في الجحور  الارضية مثل جحور الخنازير المهجورة وبيئته هي السفانا الأفريقية وهو ليلي  المعيشة وخجول . وهو يسمى اكل لحوم ناقص لأن غذائه الرئيسي هو النمل  الابيض ويتغذى علية بواسطة لسانه الطويل اللزج، وهو يستطيع أكل 200000 نملة  بيضاء في ليلةٍ واحدة، ويقتات بالجيف والحيوانات الصغيرة نادراً ويأكل  أيضاً اليرقات الصغيرة، وتساعده حاسة السمع القوية في تقفي أثر غذائه.  ويبلغ ارتفاعهم إلى عند الكتف نصف مترٍ تقريباً، ويبلغ طولهم ثلاثة أرباع  مترٍ تقريباً، وتزن 15 كلغ تقريباً، وينتمي ذئب الأرض إلى عائلة الضباع.

ذئب الأرض والضباع وهو يختلف بحجمه عن الضباع التي تملك  أربعة أصابع في أقدامها فقط بينما هو يملك خمسة، وأحياناً يصنف ذئب الأرض  في عائلة منفصلةٍ عن الضباع، والناس الذين يفصلونه عن الضباع مخطئون.

التزاوج يعيش ذئب الأرض في عشائر كل منها يحكمها  واحد تكون كل إناثها له، وتحدد المنطقة بواسطة نشر البول حولها وعلى الذكر  الدفاع عنها ضد الدخلاء بواسطة رائحة نتنة كرائحة الظربان، ويبدأ أيضاً  بالقتال إذا اصطاد دخيلٌ داخل منطقته وخصوصاً في موسم التزاوج، ويستمر  الحمل لمدةٍ تتراوح بين 90 و110 أيام. وتلد من 2-4 جراء وتكون عند الولادة  ضعيفة وعمياء كأغلب آكلات الحوم كما أن أغلب الجراء تموت في موسم الجفاف  بسبب نقص الغذاء وتقدر فترة حياتة قرابة ال12 سنة.​​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*الحيوانات المنقرضة

**أودوبينوسيتوبس
























التصنيف العلمي


مملكة: حيوانات
الشعبة: حبليات
الصف: ثدييات
الرتبة: حيتانيات
تحت رتبة: حيتان ذوات أسنان
فوق عائلة: دلفينات
الفصيلة: Odobenocetopsidae
الجنس: أودوبينوسيتوبس

​
Species : O. peruvianus 
O. leptodon​

أودوبينوسيتوبس (بالإنجليزية:  Odobenocetops بمعنى "حوت وجه الفظ") كان نوع من الحيتان الصغيرة، عاش في  العصر البليوسيني، وتميز بوجود نابين يبرزان إلى الجهة الخلفية من الجسم.  يعتقد بأن هذا الحوت كان فريسة لقرش الميغالودون الضخم، وقد وجد حتى الآن  نوعين من حوت الأودوبينوسيتوبس.


​
المواصفات


صنف الأودوبينوسيتوبس تحت فوق  عائلة الدلفينات، حيث وجد في أحد نوعيه عضو يعمل على تعقب الموجات الصوتية،  شبيهة بتلك الموجودة في الدلفينات الحديثة. قدر طول هذا الحوت بحوالي 2،1  م، ووزنه ما بين 150 إلى 650 كجم. تبين طريقة اتصال العنق بأنه كان مرناً  إلى حد ما، حيث أن له القدرة على تحريك رأسه بـ 90 درجة. كذلك، يتميز بخطمه  العريض ووجه الشبيه بحيوان الفظ. تشير مواصفات هذه الحيتان إلى أنها من  المتغذيات القاعية، حيث كانت تبحث عنالرخويات وتخرجها بالمص من قشرتها  بواسطة ألسنها وشفاهها القوية. أما بالنسبة للأنياب، فيبلغ طولها 25 سم  تقريباً، ويكون الناب الأيمن أطول من الآخر في الذكر، ولهشاشتها، لم يكن  بالإمكان استخدامها كوسيلة دفاعية، لكن، لم يتم الجزم حول وظائفها بعد.

ببر قزويني
​





































التصنيف العلمي

النطاق : حقيقيات النوى
المملكة : الحيوانات
الشعبة : الحبليات
الطائفة : الثدييات
الرتبة : اللواحم
الفصيلة : السنوريات
الجنس : النمر
السلالة : القزويني
النوع : الببر
الاسم العلمي:
Panthera tigris virgata


الببر القزويني أو الببر الفارسي هو إحدى سلالات الببر و الذي كان يعد أكثر  السلالات إنتشارا نحو الغرب حيث كان ينتشر في إيران، العراق، أفغانستان،  تركيا، منغوليا، كازاخستان، القوقاز، طاجكستان، تركستان و أوزبكستان إلى أن  إنقرض في أواخر الخمسينات من القرن العشرين كما يظهر، إلا أن هناك البعض  من المشاهدات العينية التي تفيد بأن هذا الحيوان لا يزال يعيش في بعض  المناطق النائية. ومن الأسماء الأخرى لهذه الحيوانات "النمر المتنقل" الذي  كان يعرفها به شعوب القزاق بسبب عاداتها في تتبع قطعان طرئدها المهاجرة.

أظهرت الدراسات التي أجريت مؤخرا على بقايا ببور قزوينيّة، أن هذه السلالة  ذات تاريخ مشترك مع السلالة السيبيريّة ( الببر السيبيري ) أي أنها و  بتعبير أخر تشاركها النسب، حيث يظهر أن الببور القزوينية إستوطنت آسيا  الوسطى منذ حوالي 10,000 سنة ومن ثم أخذت بالتحرك شرقا إلى آسيا الشمالية  حيث تطوّرت إلى السلالة السيبيرية.

كانت الببور القزوينيّة إحدى أصناف الوحوش التي كان الرومان يٌحضرونها إلى  المدرج الروماني لمقاتلة المجالدين و أصناف أخرى من الحيوانات، كما و كانت  هي أكثر السلالات المعروفة لدى الحضارات القديمة في الشرق، و لعلّ هذا كان  سببا أخر ساهم في تراجع أعدادها منذ قديم الزمان - أي وجودها في مناطق  مرغوبة للإستيطان البشري - إلى أن انقرضت مؤخرا.

يقول البعض من العلماء أنه لم يُبذل أي مجهود يُذكر للحفاظ على هذه  السلالة، ولكن لعلّ أن محاولات للإكثار في الأسر تمّت على نحو ضيّق بما أن  هناك صورتين على الأقل لببر قزويني في حديقة حيوانات برلين، و بالإضافة  لذلك فقد كان الأمير الأفغاني "أيّوب خان" يمتلك جرو ببر قزويني، و الذي  حصل عليه كهديّة من أمير الغجر الفارسي غيسار مسعود حفيد ناصر الدين شاه، و  يُمكن رؤية هذا الجرو في صورة أخذت في منزل الأمير أيّوب خان في طهران. و  بعد أن توّج الأمير ملكا على أفغانستان لم تقم الدولة أو أي من الجمعيات  بمحاولة للحفاظ على هذه السلالة، و بالتالي أخذت أعداد هذه الببور بالتناقص  شيئا فشيئا إلى أن لم يعد هناك أي منها في الأسر، ومن ثمّ لعبت عدّة عوامل  دورها في إختفاء السلالة منها أن موطنها كان قد أصبح متجزأ بشكل كبير، كما  كان يُستغل بشكل مكثّف من قبل البشر للزراعة و التحطيب، بالإضافة إلى  إختفاء الطرائد الكبيرة التي كانت هذه الحيوانات تعتمد عليها في غذائها.


الوصف


صورة ملونة لنفس الببر القزويني في الصورة العلوية و الذي كان موجودا في حديقة حيوانات برلين عام 1899









كان الببر القزويني ثالث أكبر  سلالات الببور بعد السلالة السيبيرية و السلالة البنغالية، حيث كان مكتنز  طويل الجسد ذو قوائم قوية و كفوف مفلطحة و مخالب ضخمة بشكل غير إعتيادي  بالنسبة لفصيلة الببور. و إمتلك هذا الببر أذان قصيرة و صغيرة تعطي للناظر  إليها مظهرا يوحي بأنها عديمة الشعر على الأطراف، كما و كان فراؤه طويلا  جدا و كثيفا على طول الجسم و بشكل خاص عند الوجنتين، أما بالنسبة للون فقد  ماثل لون الببر البنغالي وقد أظهرت إحدى عينات الجلد من المتحف البريطاني  لونا ذهبيا ضارب إلى الصفار على طول الظهر و الجانبين. و كان لون الجانبين  أبهت من لون الظهر كما إختلفت أنماط ألوان الخطوط من البني الباهت إلى  القاتم، بينما كان لون الصدر و البطن أبيض ذو خطوط صفراء كما الوجه المخطط  بخطوط بنية على الجبهة و الملطّخ ببقع واضحة بيضاء اللون حول العينين و  الوجنتين.

و كانت القوائم صفراء اللون على القسم الخارجي و بيضاء على القسم الداخلي  بينما كان الذيل أصفرا و مخطط بخطوط بيضاء ضاربة إلى الصفار، وفي الشتاء  كان معطف الببر القزويني ينمو ليصبح طويلا جدا لدرجة أن هذه الحيوانات كان  ينمو لديها لبدة ضخمة على المعدة و أخرى قصيرة على مؤخرة العنق. كانت ذكور  الببر القزويني ضخمة جدا حيث كانت تزن مابين 169 و 240 كيلوغراما بينما  كانت الإناث أصغر حجما حيث كانت تصل زنتها إلى مابين 85 و 135 كيلوغراما.


العادات والتناسل

أعتبرت الببور  القزوينية حيوانات انعزالية معظم أوقات السنة حيث كانت لا تختلط مع غيرها  من الببور سوى في فترة التزاوج التي كانت تحصل في أي وقت من السنة إلا أن  الذروة كانت تقع خلال الشتاء أو الربيع و تمتد لعشرين أو ثلاثين يوما، و إن  لم تتزاوج الأنثى خلال هذه الفترة فإنها كانت تعاود الدورة النزوية في وقت  لاحق. امتدت فترة حمل الأنثى قرابة 100 يوم ومن ثم كانت تلد جروين أو  ثلاثة جراء عمياء لا تفتح عيونها إلا بعد عشرة أيام من ولادتها، و كانت  الأم كجميع إناث السلالات الأخرى تقوم بتربية جرائها وحدها وترضعها لثمانية  أسابيع ولا تخرجها من العرين قبل بلوغها أسبوعها الثاني. و تبقى الجراء  تعتمد على أمها حتى بلوغها أسبوعها الحادي عشر أي عندما تستطيع الصيد  بمفردها، و كانت إناث الببر القزويني لا تحمل إلا كل 3 أو 4 سنوات مثل باقي  السلالات أي الفترة التي تصبح فيها الجراء مستقلة عن والدتها. كان أمد  حياة الببر القزويني يمتد ما بين عشرة و خمسة عشر سنة.

الببر القزويني في الحلبات الرومانية

كانت هذه السلالة من الببور السلالة الأكثر شيوعا في حلبات المجالدة  الرومانية بما أنها كانت الأقرب موطنا إلى الإمبراطورية الرومانية حيث كانت  تقطن حدودها الشرقية في القوقاز و بلاد مابين النهرين و بلاد فارس و  بالتالي فكانت أسهل سلالة يمكن القبض عليها بما أن باقي السلالات كانت  تتواجد في مواطن بعيدة. و كان أول ببر يصل إلى روما هدية من السفير الهندي  إلى الإمبراطور أغسطس في العام 19 ق. م. استخدم الرومان هذه الببور لقتال  المجالدين و أصناف متعددة من الحيوانات مثل الأسد الأوروبي و الأسد البربري  و الأرخص و غيرها.

تاريخ السلالة و إنقراضها


رسم لببرين قزوينييّن










بدأت جمهرة الببور القزوينية  تظهر تراجعا منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر عندما قتلت بضعة ببور في موقع يبعد  180 كيلومترا عن منطقة أتبسار في كازاخستان و قرب بارنول في روسيا، و منذ  ذلك الحين أخذت الببور القزوينية تتناقص شيئا فشيئا في العديد من الدول،  فقتل أخر ببر قزويني في العراق قرب الموصل في عام 1887و تبعه عام 1899  الببر القزويني الأخير في الصين قرب مصب نهر لوب نور في إقليم إكسينجينغ. و  بحلول العشرينات من القرن العشرين كان الببر القزويني قد إختفي كليا من  منطقة مصب نهر تاريم في الصين، وفي عام 1922 قتل أخر ببر في القوقاز قرب  تبليسي في جورجيا بعد أن إصطاد إحدى المواشي المستأنسة، و يعود أخر تقرير  عن مشاهدة عينيّة للببر القزويني قرب بحيرة بالكاش في الصين إلى العام  1948.

قامت الحكومة الروسية خلال أوائل القرن العشرين و عند قيامها بمشروع  لإستصلاح الأراضي ببذل مجهود كبير للقضاء على الببور القزوينية حيث إعتبرت  أن وجودها يعتبر معرقلا لتنفيذ المشروع و بالتالي أصدرت أوامرها للجيش  الروسي بقتل جميع الببور التي تقطن المنطقة المحيطة ببحر قزوين، وقد نفذ  هذا الأمر بنجاح. وما أن إكتملت إبادة الببور حتى إنتقل المزارعين إلى  المنطقة و قاموا بإزالة الغابات و زرع المحاصيل الزراعية بدلا منها مثل  الأرز و القطن، وقد أدى هذا الإستصلاح بالإضافة إلى عمليات التحطيب و الصيد  إلى تراجع الببور القزوينية من الأراضي المنخفضة الخصبة إلى غابات الهضاب  ومن ثم إلى الأراضي السبخة و بعض أحواض الأنهار الكبيرة و إلى الجبال أخيرا  إلى أن أعتبرت منقرضة بشكل مؤكد تقريبا. و كانت منطقة تيغروفايا بالكا هي  الموقع الأخير في الإتحاد السوفياتي السابق التي تواجد فيها الببر القزويني  وقد استمرت التقارير حول المشاهدات العينية لهذا الحيوان في تلك المنطقة  بالورود حتى منتصف الخمسينات إلا أن مصداقيتها مشكوك بأمرها.

و تفيد بعض التقارير أن أخر ببر قزويني في إيران قتل في شمال البلاد أو في  منتزه غولستان القومي خلال عام 1959 و كان هذا يعتبر أخر الببور القزوينية  الأصيلة من المنطقة، إلا أن بعض التقارير الأخرى تفيد أن أخر الببور  القزوينية قتل في الصين قرب حوض نهر ماناس في جبال تيان تشان خلال الستينات  من القرن العشرين. وقد وردت إفادة عن إحدى المشاهدات العينية الغير مؤكدة  من منطقة نوكوس حيث الفروع السفلى لنهر آمو داريا قرب بحر آرال في عام  1968، و وردت تقارير أخرى عن إختفاء هذه الحيوانات كليا من منطقة الحدود  التركمانية الأوزبكستانية الأفغانية خلال أوائل السبعينات كما زُعم أنه تم  توثيق عملية صيد لإحدى هذه الببور في تركيا في عام 1970، حتى أن أحد  التقارير تفيد أن أخر ببر قزويني قتل في شمالي أفغانستان في عام 1997.

يعتبر القول بأن الببر القزويني إنقرض خلال أواخر الخمسينات من القرن  العشرين هو القول الأقرب إلى الصحة إلا أنه ليس هناك من أدلة لتدعمه، و  يبدو بأن هذا الإدعاء أعتبر صحيحا بعدما قال به المؤلف ه. زيي في كتابه  "المرشد لثدييات إيران". إلا أن مؤلفا أخر هو إ. فيروز يظهر في كتابه "دليل  لحيوانات إيران، 1999" أن الببر القزويني إنقرض في فترة سابقة عن تلك التي  قال بها المؤلف الأول حيث يقول بأن أخر تلك الحيوانات قتل في محافظة  مازاندران الشرقية في شمالي إيران خلال عام 1947 قرب إحدى القرى. و خلاصة  الأمر أنه يمكن القول بأن تاريخ إنقراض هذه الببور غير مؤكد و لا يعرفه أحد  على وجه الدقة.


المشاهدات العينية و الشكوك المحيطة بإنقراض السلالة


تم أخذ المعلومات الواردة أدناه من تقرير مكون من 29 صفحة للمجلس الأوروبي  بشأن" تصنيف، صيانة، و الحفاظ على الضواري الكبرى في تركيا، ستراسبورغ -  فرنسا - 2004".

"كان القرويون الأتراك يعلمون بوجود الببر القزويني في البلاد في مستهل  القرن العشرين ( الجريدة الرسمية التركية، 1937 )، إلا أنه و بعد الإعلان  عن إنقراض السلالة في الخمسينات لم يصدق علماء الحيوان حول العالم بأن موطن  هذه الحيوانات لا يزال يشمل شرقي تركيا ( الدكتور جورج شالّر، أنقرة -  تركيا - اتصالات خاصة - 2003 ) إلا أنه في الواقع استمرت هذه السلالة  بالتواجد حتى السبعينات عندما أظهرت بعض الدراسات التي قام بها بول جوسلين  بأنه لم يعد هناك من أثار لأي ببر قزويني في إيران و بالتالي إستنتج بأنه  تمت إبادة جميع الأفراد. ولم يتأكد خبراء السنوريات العالميين من وجود  الببر القزويني في تركيا إلا عام 1970 عندما قتل ببر في إقليم هكّاري، و  بعد ثلاث سنوات قام أحد علماء النبات بزيارة المنطقة حيث رأى و صوّر جلد  ذلك الببر ومن ثم قام بنشر القصة".

كما و قام العلماء الأتراك بالتوصل إلى بعض المعلومات حول وجود الببر القزويني أثناء قيامهم بدراسة ميدانية.

"تم إجراء دراسة لتحديد أصناف الثدييات الكبيرة و توزعها في المنطقة في  إطار أعمال برنامج بحوث المؤسسة العالمية للحياة البرية لتحديد التنوع  الحيوي في جنوب شرق الأناضول ( كان و ليز 2004 )، وقد تم وضع إستمارة و  وزعت على 450 مركزا عسكريا كخطوة أولى لجمع معلومات عن الثدييات الكبيرة في  جنوب شرق تركيا، و إحتوت الإستمارة على أسئلة تتعلق بوجود أصناف الثدييات  الكبيرة و ألحق بكل من الإستمارات ملصق للمجتمع التركي للحفاظ على البيئة (  الذي أصبح الفرع التركي للمؤسسة العالمية للحياة البرية فيما بعد ). وقد  قام عدد من العسكريون بتعبئة الإستمارات بمساعدة السكان المحليين ومن ثم  تمت إعادة 428 إستمارة إلى المؤسسة، وقد تضمنت الإستمارات أيضا أسئلة  متعلقة بالإنتشار التاريخي للببور في المنطقة ومن ثم تم استخدام نتائج هذه  البحوث لتحديد المناطق التي سيتم فيها تركيز الدراسة الميدانية.

و أظهرت الإستمارات أن بعض العسكريين سمعوا شائعات عن وجود سنوريات كبيرة  في المنطقة، و خلال بعض المقابلات مع القرويين قام فريق الثدييات بتجميع  مختلف الشائعات حول وجود تلك الحيوانات كما إستمع لأقوال بعض السكان  المحليين حول سماعهم زئيرا يصدر من عدة مواقع، و بالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد زعم  بوجود تجارة محلية لجلد الببور في المنطقة حيث كان يقتل ثلاث أو خمسة ببور  في كل سنة لبيع جلدها للإقطاعيين الأثرياء في العراق و ذلك خلال منتصف  الثمانينات، وهذا يؤكد قول بعض الباحثين الذين قالوا بأن مابين ببرا واحدا و  ثمانية ببور يتم قتلهم سنويا في شرقي البلاد. و بالنظر إلى هذه الأقوال  التي تفيد بأن صيد ما يقارب ثمانية ببور سنويا كان أمرا معهودا حتى منتصف  الثمانينات، يمكن القول أن الببر الذي قتل في إقليم هكّاري كان صغير السن  بحسب ما تظهره أنماط خطوطه. و يرجح بعد هذا إلى أن الببر القزويني استمر  بالتواجد في شرقي تركيا حتى أوائل التسعينات ولم يعرف هذا قبلا بسبب قلة  الإهتمام بالأمر و لأسباب أمنية متعددة منعت الباحثين من إجراء دراسات في  شرقي الأناضول".

يعتقد العلماء بأن هذه المشاهدات و الأقوال القصصية لا تثبت قطعا أن الببر  القزويني استمر بالتواجد حتى فترة قريبة في تركيا، و لذلك فهم يعتقدون أنهم  يجب أن يبحثوا بهذه المسألة بتدقيق أكبر و حددوا عام 2006 كموعد لبدئ هذا  البحث إلا أن أحدا لم يقم به.

مشاهدات عينية

لا تزال التقارير التي تفيد بمشاهدات عينية للببر القزويني تتوافد على  الإعلام، وقد ظهر العديد منها من أفغانستان و الذي يفيد بضبط علامات خدوش  على الأشجار كما وردت بعض التقارير الأخرى من مواقع أخرى مثل تركستان، إلا  أن جميع هذه الإدعاءات تفتقر إلى الدليل القاطع لدعمها. كما أقترح البعض  بأن الحيوان الذي يشاهده العديد من الناس لعله النمر الفارسي بدلا من  الببر، وعلى كل الأحوال فإن فرص بقاء الببر القزويني في أفغانستان تقلصت أو  إنعدمت بعد إندلاع العديد من الحروب و النزاعات في تلك الدولة.

تعتبر علامات الخدوش و المشاهدات العينية و حتى الهجوم على البشر و  الحيوانات دلائل غير كافية بنظر الخبراء ما لم تقرن بصور، و بالتالي لا  يوجد من الأدلة ما يكفي للقول بأن الببر القزويني ما يزال حيا اليوم، و  يبدو بأن هذه المسألة لن تحسم إلا بعد الإنتهاء من النظر في التقارير  التركية في أواخر العقد الأول من القرن الحادي و العشرين.
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

تيكتاليك































*
تيكتاليك (بالإنجليزية: Tiktaalik)، هي سمكة تميزت بوجود أقدام لها، وهي من الحيوانات المنقرضة.

في منطقة القطب الشمالي تم اكتشاف أحفورة fossil تدعى بتيكتاليك روسيه  Tiktaalik Roseae وهو من الاحافير في المراحل الانتقالية ويظهر الاحفور  بشكل واضح كيف تطورت بعض الاسماك إلى حيوانات بريّة. ویعتقد العلماء بأن  ذلك الحیوان یمکن أن یمثل أحد أهم أجداد الحیوانات البریة عندما بدأ  بالخروج من الماء إلى الیابسة.

رياح باردة ودرجات حرارة منخفضة مجمّدة والكتل الضخمة المنجمدة والتهديدات  البيئية المستمرة للدبب القطبية دفعت مجموعة من ثلاثة العلماء رحلة بحث في  تلك المنطقة واكتشفوا بالصدفة الاكتشاف العظيم في حياتهم. المنطقة القطبية  التي بحثوا فيها هي جزيرة أللسميرة الكندية Ellesmere وهذه المنطقة كانت  يسودها قبل 383 مليون سنة طقس شبه استوائي لطيف الحرارة. هذه المنطقة كانت  تقع في كتلة الارض (قارة) الأوروأمريكية (أمريكا حينها كانت مرتبطة جغرافيا  بأوربا) في العصر الديفوني Devonian period ، وهذه المنطقة كانت تقع في  تلك الفترة قرب خط الاستواء.

تلك المنطقة في ذلك الزمن كانت مليئة بالانهار الصغيرة المتعرجة وكذلك  القنوات المائية الضحلة وتلك البيئة كانت مثالية للسمكة المتردّدة في الزحف  إلى اليابسة هذا ما يقوله العلماء الثلاثة تيد دايشلر Ted Daeschler ونايل  شوبين Neil Shubin و فارش جنكينس Farish Jenkins . بدأت بعثتهم في سنة  1999 ولحد الان وجدوا مئات بقايا العظام في صخور متجمدة, ولكن الاكتشاف  المميّز كان في سنة 2004 عندما وجدوا ثلاثة نماذج من الاحافير التي كانت في  المراحل الانتقالية من التطور بين السمك والحيوانات البريّة, اسم هذا  الحيوان هو Tiktaalik Roseae تيكتاليك روسية والاسم يأتي من اللغة المحلية  هناك في اللغة الانوكتيكوك Inuktikuk ويعني سمكة كبيرة في المياه الضحلة.

النماذج المكتشفة لهذا الحيوان تختلف في الطول يتراوح مابين 1,5 متر إلى 3  أمتار. هذا الحيوان له رأس مثلثي مفلطح مثل التمساح, وجسمه العريض المسطح  يذكّرنا بالحيوانات التي تمشي على الاربع. جسمه مغطّى بالحراشف (كالاسماك)  وله زعانف و الفك السفلي كما في بقية الاسماك, ولكن بقية تشريحات جسمه تشير  إلى ان هذا الحيوان كان منشغلا بالزحف إلى اليابسة.
*


_*أحفورة تیکتالیك Tiktaalik*_









*
كان بمقدور هذا الحيوان دوران  رأسه وكتفيه بشكل منفصل عن بعضهما مما أعطاه المزيد من المجال في حرية  الحركة. وفي الأسماك يكون الرأس مرتبطا بالكتف بشكل لصيق وليس هناك عنق  للسمكة لذلك اذا ادارت السمكة رأسها يتحرك معها كامل جسمها. أضلاع (القفص  الصدري) لتيكتاليك اعرض من مثيلاتها في الاسماك العادية وتكون متراصة في خط  بعضها على بعض لذلك يكتسب جسمها متانة وصلادة أكثر لكي يتمكن تيكتاليك  بدون مساعدة من أحد ان يخرج من الماء ويزحف على اليابسة. وكذلك فان شكل  اذنه الوسطى يشبه كثيرا اذن الحيوانات البريّة التي تمشي على الاربع.

لكن أهم دليل على أن تيكتاليك كان منشغلا بالزحف إلى اليابسة هو زعانفه  الصدرية, فكل زعنفة تتكون من مجموعة صغيرة من العظام ذات مفاصل قابلة  للحركة بشكل مشابه تقريبا لما موجود في سيقان الحيوانات التي تمشي على  الاربع. العلماء تكمنوا بسهولة من التمييز بين الكتف والمرفق Elbow والرّسغ  البدائية. نتيجة لكل ذلك استطاع تيكتاليك من الاستناد على زعانفه الصدرية  في الزحف. بواسطة كتفه المنحني قليلا ومرفقه واطرافه (الاصابع) تمكنه من  وضعه مسطحا على الارض وبهذه الطريقة تمكن تيكتاليك من الزحف في قاع المياه  الضحلة وكذلك الزحف على اليابسة وهذا ما يؤكّده رأسه القابل للدوران وقفصه  الصدري المتين.

تيكتاليك لديه صفات سمكية وصفات اخرى للحيوانات التي تمشي على الاربع. ونحن  نسميه تشبيهاً بسمكة ذات اقدام هذا ما قاله العالم نايل شوبين من جامعة  شيكاغو الأمريكية في عرض صحفي لاكتشافاته. وتيكتاليك ليس هو الحيوان الوحيد  المكتشف والذي يمشي على الاربع بل هناك حيوان آخر قبل 385 مليون سنة قبل  الان ويسمى باندريخثيس Panderichthys هذا الحيوان كان بأمكانه الزحف في  القاع الطيني للمياه الضحلة بواسطة زحانفه الصدرية ولكنه كان ما يزال  حيوانا مائياً.

تيكتاليك هو ليس الحلقة المفقودة في التطور لان مصطلح الحلقة المفقودة غير  صحيح علميا لانه يوحي بان هناك احفور واحد مفقود يملأ الفراغ مع العلم انه  هناك سلسلة من الاحافير البينية يجب حدوثها بين سمكة وحيوان بري يمشي على  الاربع. نستطيع ان نقول ان تيكتاليك يملأ بشكل ما الفجوة (10 مليون سنة)  بين أول سمكة زاحفة Panderichthys و أول حيوان بري يمشي على الاربع. واقدم  احافيرها المتبقية ترجع اصلها إلى 376 مليون سنة قبل الان.*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

دودو

​







​
























*الدودو  كلمة ذات اصل من دول الشرق الأقصى وتعني:الطائر الغبي،وسمي هذا الطائر  بهذا الإسم نظرا لعجزه عن الدفاع عن نفسه والهروب بطريقة غبية،حيث كان هذا  الطائر لا يقدر على الطيران نظرا لعدم استخدامه لجناحيه،لأنه عاش فترة  طويلة في الجزة الشرقية النائية بشكل كبير.وعندما بدأت الرحلات بالسفن  اصطاده البحارة والناس حتى أن انقرض،وله الان هيكل عظمي في عدة متاحف منها  المتاحف البريطانية.


طائر الدودو أو دودو هو طير من فصيلة الطيور المنقرضة ويبلغ من الطول متر  أي ثلاثة أقدام تقريبا. طائر الدودو لا يطير ومشابه لفصيلة الحمام التي  عاشت في جزر موريشيوس.
*


*تاريخ الانقراض*


*
انقرض طائر الدودو في منتصف القرن السابع عشر وكان يقتات على الفواكه ويرقد على عش مبني على الأرض.
*

*
طائر الدودو يستعمل بشكل كبير  كمثل عام للتعبير عن انقراض الحيوانات، وذلك يبدو بسبب حداثة تسجيل انقراض  هذا الطائر نسبيا في التاريخ الحديث.
*

*
طائر الدودو في الرواية الحديثة*


*
أشهر رواية بها طائر الدودو في رواية الأطفال أليس في بلاد العجائب التي تصور طائر الدودو وهو يتفاعل مع بطلة الرواية


*سيتوثيريوم
























*
التصنيف العلمي

مملكة: حيوانات
الشعبة: حبليات
الصف: ثدييات
الرتبة: حيتانيات
تحت رتبة: بالينات
الفصيلة: Cetotheriidae
الجنس: Cetotherium


سيتوثيريوم (بالإنجليزية: Cetotherium) كان نوع من أنواع الحيتانيات  الشبيهة بالحيتان الحديثة، ويعتقد بأنه كان من الحيتان البالينية الأولى.  يعزى أسباب ظهور الحيتان البالينية إلى التغييرات المناخية والبيئية، والتي  أجبرت هذه الحيتان على التأقلم على تناول العوالق أو الكائنات الصغيرة  كبدائل للكائنات الأكبر حجماً. تشير الأحافير إلى أن حيتان السيتوثيثيريوم  عائت ما بين أواسط إلى أواخر عصر الميوسين. كانت أيضاً تعتبر إحدى فرائس  قرش الميغالودون والحيتانيات المفترسة
*


شبيهات الكركدن

















*
التصنيف العلمي

النطاق : حقيقيات النوى
المملكة : الحيوانات
الفرع : ثانويات الفم
القسم : ثنائيات التناظر
الشعبة : حبليات
الشعيبة : فقاريات
الصف : فقاريات رباعية الأطراف
الطائفة : الثدييات
الصنف : الثدييات الحقيقية
الطبقة : أفريقيات
الرتبة : شبيهات الكركدن
الاسم العلمي:
Embrithopoda



شبيهات الكركدن رتبة حيوانية  منقرضة عاشت قبل ما يناهز 35 إلى 23 مليون سنة في عصر الميوسين و حتى  انقرضت في العصر الطباشيري ، و هي مجموعة من الحيوانات الشبيهة بالكركدن و  لذلك نسبت إليه



*غزال عربي























*
التصنيف العلمي

المملكة : الحيوانات
الشعبة : الحبليات
الطائفة : الثدييات
الرتبة : مزدوجات الأصابع
الفصيلة : البقريات
الجنس : الغزلان: Gazella
النوع : العربي: arabica
الإسم العلمي : Gazella arabica



الغزال العربي كان إحدى فصائل الغزلان المراوغة التي قطنت السعودية قبل أن  يؤدي الصيد المكثّف إلى إنقراضها. تعرف هذه الفصيلة عن طريق غزال واحد تمّ  الإمساك به عام 1825 في جزر فرسان التابعة للسعودية في البحر الأحمر، و  يحتفظ الآن بهذا الغزال محنطا في متحف برلين. و يثور الشك لدى بعض العلماء  من كون هذه الفصيلة مستوطنة في تلك الجزر فقط أم أن موطنها كان يشمل مناطق  أخرى، إلا أن هذا الأمر قد لا يعرف على الإطلاق.

تتميّز هذه الفصيلة عن غيرها من فصائل الغزلان ببعض الخصائص في جمجمتها، و  يجدر بالإشارة إلى أن الغزلان التي تقطن جزر فرسان اليوم هي سلالة من غزال  الجبل تسمى بسلالة فرسان أو غزال فرسان (Gazella gazella farasani). أعتبر  الغزال العربي منقرضا في القائمة الحمراء للفصائل المهددة التابعة للإتحاد  العالمي للحفاظ على البيئة لعام 1996 من قبل المجموعة المختصة بالظباء 


غزال ملكة سبأ
















التصنيف العلمي

المملكة : الحيوانات
الشعبة : الحبليات
الطائفة : الثدييات
الرتبة : مزدوجات الأصابع
الفصيلة : البقريات
الجنس : الغزلان: Gazella
النوع : اليمني: bilkis
الإسم العلمي : Gazella bilkis


غزال ملكة سبأ أو غزال اليمن هو إحدى فصائل الغزلان المنقرضة و التي كان  يقتصر وجودها على بعض المناطق في اليمن فقط دون غيرها من الدول، و يفترض  بعض الخبراء في متحف التاريخ الطبيعي الأميركي أن هذه الفصيلة هي في الواقع  سلالة من الغزال العربي و ليست فصيلة مستقلة بذاتها. كانت هذه الغزلان  تعيش في الجبال و المناطق الهضابية في اليمن، و منذ عام 1951 لم يعد هناك  أي مشاهدات عينيّة لها بعد أن قبض على خمسة رؤوس في الجبال في محافظة تعز  حيث كانت هذه الحيوانات منتشرة في ذلك الوقت.

لم يتبقى حاليا أي فرد من هذه الحيوانات سواء حيّا أو محنطا، كما لم يرد أي  تقرير أو مشاهدة عينيّة تفيد عن وجوده، وقد قام البعض بعمليات بحث و  مراقبة في المناطق التي كان يقطنها هذا الغزال سابقا إلا أن جميعها باءت  بالفشل. إلا أنه في عام 1985 التقطت صورة لبضعة غزلان في مزرعة الوبرة  للحياة البرية في قطر، و قال عنها عالم الحيوان كولن غروفس بأنها تعود  لغزلان يمنيّة على الأرجح، إلا أنه حتى الآن لا يزال هذا الأمر غير مؤكد.


الموطن و المسكن

كانت هذه الغزلان تنتشر فقط في السهول المرتفعة و الهضاب المحيطة بمدينة  تعز في اليمن، حيث كانت تشاهد وهي تتنقل منفردة أو في مجموعة من 3 أفراد في  المناطق ذات النبات الخفيض على إرتفاع يتراوح بين 1,230 و 2,150 متر، ولم  تشاهد هذه الحيوانات أبدا أو عرف عنها بأنها تواجدت في الأراضي المستصلحة  أو بجانب الطرق و المستوطنات البشريّة.


تاريخ الفصيلة

كان يزعم في عام 1951 أن هذه الغزلان وفيرة العدد، وفي نفس العام تمّ  الإمساك بخمسة رؤوس يمكن إيجادها اليوم في متحف شيكاغو للتاريخ الطبيعي، و  منذ ذلك الوقت لم يتم التبليغ عن أي مشاهدة عينية لتلك الحيوانات. وفي عام  1992 قامت إحدى البعثات بإستكشاف المنطقة التي كانت تقطنها هذه الغزلان إلا  أنها فشلت في العثور على أي حيوان حي منها، وقد أفاد السكان في تلك  المنطقة أيضا بأنهم لم يشاهدوا غزالا منذ عقود، كما لم يتواجد أي حيوان  منها في ذلك الوقت في حدائق الحيوانات الأوروبية و الأميركية.



أعتبر أحد العلماء (هاريسون)  غزال اليمن منقرضا منذ عام 1991، وقد أخذ بهذا الإعتبار من قبل المجموعة  المختصة بالظباء التابعة اتحاد الحماية العالمي في أخر إحصاء عالمي لهم  (2001) وفي الجزء الرابع من خطة العمل الإقليمية للمحافظة على ظباء  إفريقيا، آسيا، و الشرق الأوسط. أعلن رسميّا عن إنقراض غزال ملكة سبأ عام  1999 في القائمة الحمراء للفصائل المهددة الخاصة بالإتحادالعالمي للحفاظ  على الطبيعة.

تجرى حاليا بعض فحوصات الحمض النووي على الغزلان المحنطة في متحف شيكاغو  للتاريخ الطبيعي لتحديد ما إذا كانت تشكل فصيلة مستقلة بذاتها أو تعتبر  سلالة من الغزال العربي، و للتأكد من كون حمضها النووي مطابق لحمض تلك  الغزلان الأسيرة في قطر. و بالإضافة لذلك فهناك العديد من الفحوصات التي  تجرى على الحمض النووي لجميع فصائل الغزلان التي تقطن شبه الجزيرة العربية  لكي يصار إلى التفرقة بينها بشكل أوضح، و إلى حين ظهور النتائج يجب إعتبار  غزال اليمن منقرضا.

الفصائل القريبة

يعتبر غزال ملكة سبأ قريبا لفصيلتين من الغزلان المنقرضة وهي الغزال العربي  و الغزال الأحمر، أحدها، وهو الغزال العربي الذي كان يعرف من جزر فرسان  بالسعودية فقط، يعتبر أقرب إلى هذه الفصيلة من الأخر.



*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

الفيل السوري





























*التصنيف العلمي

المملكة : الحيوانات
الشعبة : الحبليات
الطائفة : الثدييات
الرتبة : الخرطوميات
الفصيلة : الفيليّات
الجنس : الفيل الآسيوي: Elephas
النوع : الآسيوي: maximus
السلالة : السورية: asurus
الإسم العلمي : Elephas maximus asurus



الفيل السوري هو إحدى سلالات الفيل الآسيوي المنقرضة الآن و التي يقال  بأنها كانت أكثر السلالات إنتشارا نحو الغرب و أكبرها كذلك الأمر حيث كانت  تصل في إرتفاعها عند الكتفين إلى 3.5 أمتار (11.5 أقدام)، وقد أكدت بقايا  مستحثاتها و الرسوم القديمة هذا الأمر. كانت هذه السلالة تستوطن المنطقة  الممتدة من إيران حتى سوريا و جنوب تركيا، و كانت معروفة في التاريخ القديم  بين العديد من الشعوب مثل الآراميين و الرومان و الآشوريون كحيوانات  حربيّة.

تاريخ السلالة

كانت مسألة وجود الفيلة في شمال سوريا خلال الألفية الثانية إلى الألفية  الأولى ق.م محل نقاش بين العلماء منذ أن عثر على المخطوطات المصرية القديمة  بالإضافة إلى الآشوريّة التي تذكر عمليّات صيد الفيلة من قبل العائلات  الملكيّة في تلك المنطقة. و يعتقد بأن الفيلة كانت مألوفة في تلك الفترة  بسبب إنتشار مساكنها المفضلة وهي السفانا الحرجية و الغابات الثانوية التي  كانت تنمو بكثرة بعد أن كانت نسبة الكثافة السكانية منخفضة، إلا أنه خلال  الربع الثاني من الألفيّة الأولى ق.م أي خلال العصر الحديدي، إزداد عدد  البشر بنسبة كبيرة مما أدى إلى إرتفاع الطلب على الفحم و غيره من أنواع  الوقود، وقد أدّى هذا بدوره إلى إحتطاب مساحات كبيرة من الغابات التي كانت  تعتمد عليها الفيلة لبقائها. و كانت النشاطات البشرية إلى جانب هذا تشمل  استخراج الحديد و الرمل مما تسبب في تدمير الكثير من الأشجار الباقية و  أدّى بالتالي إلى إختفاء الكثير من الفيلة، أما الجمهرات التي بقيت فلعلها  كانت صغيرة جدّا و غير كافية لتتكاثر بشكل وافي خصوصا و أنها كانت لا تزال  تصاد بصورة واسعة، كما أنها كباقي الأفيال لا تنجب سوى صغيرا واحدا كل  سنتين، أي أن هذه النسبة لم تكن كافية لتضمن لها إستمرارها مما أدّى إلى  إنقراضها نهائيّا مابين القرنين الثامن و السابع ق.م


أصل السلالة و علاقتها بالبيئة حولها

ليس هناك من معلومات مؤكدة حول علاقة هذه السلالة بالبيئة التي كانت  تسكنها، و يقول بعض العلماء أن دراسة الفيلة الإفريقية التي إستوطنت  الصومال حتى فترة قريبة نسبيا يمكنه أن يلقي الضوء حول طريقة عيش الفيلة  السوريّة، فالفيلة في الصومال كانت تعيش في ظروف و بيئة مشابهة لبيئة  السهوب الجافة في سوريا و الدول المجاورة و يمكن بالتالي لهذا أن يدلّ على  كيفيّة تكيّف هذه السلالة مع بيئتها و يظهر السبب العائد إلى بروزها في  الكتابات القديمة من منتصف الألفية الثانية ق.م و حتى إختفائها مابين  القرنين الثامن و السابع ق.م، كما أن دراسة عادات غذاء الفيلة الحالية  يمكنه أن يساعد على تحديد مظهر السلالة السوريّة كما يفترض البعض الأخر من  العلماء. و يعزو البعض إختفاء هذه الفيلة إلى الغزو الآشوري لبلاد الشام  مما كان بثابة الضربة القاضية التي أفنت السلالة و قضت على ماتبقى منها من  أفراد.

يعتبر أصل هذه السلالة غير واضح، فالبعض يقول بأنها كانت من بقايا جمهرة  أكبر من الفيلة الآسيوي التي كانت تقطن المنطقة خلال العصر الجليدي الأخير  ومن ثم تراجعت أعدادها بعد إرتفاع درجات الحرارة العالميّة، إلا أن عالمين  أخرين (وينتر و كولون) يفترضان بأن عدد القطعان الصغير الذي أشير إليه في  النصوص المصرية و الآشورية بالإضافة لنطاق إنتشارها المحدود و عدم وجود  نصوص أكثر قدما تشير إلى شمال سوريا كمصدر لتجارة العاج يرجّح أن تكون هذه  الجمهرة من الفيلة قد أستقدمت من الهند أو من الشرق الأقصى كحيوانات حربيّة  أو للعمل و أطلق سراحها فيما بعد أو هرب البعض منها من الأسر و عاش بريّا،  إلا أن هذا الأمر لا يزال غير مؤكد حتى الآن.


علاقة السلالة بالإنسان

كان الحرفيون القدماء يقومون بصنع منحوتات عاجيّة من أنياب هذه الأفيال  التي عاشت في السهوب السوريّة، وقد بلغت هذه الصناعة أوجها في بداية  الألفية الأولى ق.م عندما كان الآراميون يصنعون أثاث منازلهم من الأخشاب  المطعمة بالعاج، و لعلّ هذا أيضا من أحد الأسباب التي أدت إلى تناقص أعداد  الفيلة السورية و إنقراضها في النهاية خصوصا و أن الطلب على هذه السلع كان  كبيرا خلال تلك الفترة.

و لعلّ أكثر ما إشتهرت به الفيلة السورية هي كونها حيوانات حربيّة، فقد قام  العديد من الشعوب القديمة باستئناسها و إسخدامها في المعارك التي خاضوها،  وقد ذكرت هذه الحيوانات في التاريخ الهليني كثيرا حيث كان الملوك السلوقيون  الذين حكموا بلاد الشام يحتفظون بالعديد من الفيلة الحربية. إلا أن هذه  الفيلة كانت على الأرجح فيلة هنديّة و ليست بسوريّة، من الفيلة التي حصل  عليها أولئك الملوك في حملاتهم الشرقية إلى الهند، و يؤيّد هذا القول ما  كتبه المؤرخان اليونانين استرابو و بوليبيوس عن هذا الموضوع حيث قالا أن  الإمبراطورين سيلويكوس الأول و آنتیوخوس الثالث إمتلكا أعدادا كبيرة من  الفيلة الهندية.

ومن المعلومات التاريخية الأخرى عن هذه السلالة و علاقتها بالإنسان أن  هنيبعل كان يمتلك فيلا حربيّا يدعى "سوروس" و الذي يعني كما يعتقد  "السوريّ"، وفي هذه الحالة فلعلّ أن ذلك الفيل كان يتحدر من الأفيال  السلوقية من الشام، وقد قيل بأن ذاك الفيل كان أكبر و أفضل الفيلة الحربية  التي إحتفظ بها، و الجدير بالذكر أن هنيبعل عندما قام بحملته على روما  إسخدم الفيلة لتنقله و جنوده عبر أوروبة، و لمحاصرة المدينة كذلك الأمر، و  لعلّ كان بعضا من هذه الفيلة سوريّا بينما كان بعضها الأخر قرطاجيّا، أي من  إحدى السلالات أو الجمهرات لفيل السفانا الإفريقي التي كانت تقطن شمال  إفريقيا قبل أن تنقرض أيضا. وفي وقت لاحق خلال حكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية،  كان يحفر شكل للفيلة على الأختام، و كانت هذه الأشكال تصوّر أفيالا بأحجام  ضخمة جدا.


فيل قرطاجي


**
















التصنيف العلمي

المملكة : الحيوانات
الشعبة : الحبليات
الطائفة : الثدييات
الرتبة : الخرطوميات
الفصيلة : الفيليّات
الجنس : الفيل الإفريقي: Loxodonta
النوع : الإفريقي: africana
السلالة : الفرعونية: pharaohensis
الإسم العلمي : 

Loxodonta africana
pharaohensis




الفيل القرطاجي هو إحدى السلالات المزعومة لفيل السفانا الإفريقي، كما  يعتبر بعض العلماء، أو هو فصيلة فيلة مستقلة بذاتها كما يرى البعض الأخر، و  التي كانت تستوطن شمال إفريقيا بكامله إلى أن إنقرضت خلال فترة سيادة  الإمبراطورية الرومانية. وهذه الأفيال هي نفسها التي استخدمها القرطاجيون  خلال الحروب البونيقية لمقاتلة الجيوش الرومانية، وعلى الرغم من تصنيف هذه  السلالة سابقا إلا أن هذا التصنيف لا تعترف به فئة واسعة من العلماء. يعرف  الفيل القرطاجي بأسماء أخرى عديدة منها: الفيل الشمال إفريقي، فيل الغابات  الشمال إفريقي،و فيل الأطلس. كان موطن هذه السلالة يمتد، كما يعتقد، عبر  شمال إفريقيا وصولا إلى السواحل السودانيّة و الإريتريّة الحاليّة.

وصف السلالة

يظهر التصوير الجصّي القرطاجي، كما النقود المعدنية التي تعود لتلك الفترة  والتي صنعتها الشعوب المختلفة التي سيطرت على شمال إفريقيا في فترات معينة،  فيلة صغيرة جدا (يبلغ علوّها على الأرجح قرابة 2.50 أمتار، أي 8.35 قدما  عند الكتفين) ذات آذان كبيرة و ظهر مقعّر نمطيّ كما ظهر أصناف الفيلة  المنتمية لجنس الفيل الإفريقي (بالإنكليزية: Loxodonta = لوكسودونتا). كان  الفيل القرطاجي أصغر حجما من فيل السفانا الإفريقي، و يعتتقد بأنه كان  يماثل فيل الغابات الإفريقي في القد، كما يحتمل بأنه كان أكثر وداعة من  باقي سلالات فيل السفانا الذي يعتبر إجمالا غير قابل للترويض، مما سمح  للقرطاجيين باستئناسه بواسطة طريقة لم تعد معروفة حاليّا. وبما أن هذه  الفيلة كانت صغيرة جدا مما لم يكن يسمح بتحميلها برج حربيّ، فأنها على  الأرجح كانت تمتطى كالخيول.


تاريخ السلالة و علاقتها بالإنسان

بعد أن قام الرومان بغزو صقلية (عام 242 ق.م) حاولوا أن يقبضوا على مجموعة  من هذه الأفيال كان القرطاجيون قد تركوها طليقة في وسط الجزيرة، إلا أنهم  فشلوا في تحقيق ذلك. كما كانت الفيلة التي إسخدمها هنيبعل لاجتياز سلسلة  جبال البرانس و الألب ليغزو إيطاليا خلال الحرب البونيقية الثانية (218 -  201 ق.م) تنتمي لهذه السلالة، عدا الفيل الخاص بهنيبعل و المسمّى "سوروس"  (بمعنى "السوري" أو ربما أيضا "الوحيد الناب") حيث يعتبر بالإستناد إلى  إسمه و حجمه الضخم الموثّقين بأنه ينتمي إلى السلالة السوريّة من الفيل  الآسيوي، وهي السلالة الأكثر إنتشارا إلى الغرب من سلالات الفيل الآسيوي، و  التي إنقرضت الآن أيضا.


لوحة من عام 1510 تظهر هنيبعل على ظهر فيل يشبه الفيلة القرطاجية، وهو يجتاز الألب









وقد قام البطالمة أيضا  باستئناس هذه الفيلة و تدريبها على خوض المعارك سواء في مصر أو في بلاد  الشام و فارس، وقد ذكر المؤرخ اليوناني بوليبيوس في مؤلفه "التواريخ" كيف  أن هذه الأفيال كانت غير مجدية في الحروب عند مواجهة الفيلة الهندية الأكبر  حجما والتي استخدمها الملوك السلوقيون. وقد ورد في إحدى المخطوطات  البطليميّة تعدادا لأصناف الفيلة الحربيّة، حيث قيل أن هناك ثلاثة أنواع  منها هي: الفيلة الليبيّة (أي الشمال إفريقيّة)، و الحبشية، و الهنديّة؛ و  يفاخر الملك البطليمي بنفسه في هذه المخطوطة على أنه أوّل من دجّن الفيلة  الحبشيّة، وهي جمهرة يفترض بأنها مماثلة تماما لإحدى فصيلتي الفيلة  الإفريقيّة الباقية على قيد الحياة اليوم.

يعتقد بأن هذه السلالة إنقرضت بعد بضعة عقود من إحتلال الرومان لشمال  إفريقيا (خلال القرن الثاني على الأرجح) بسبب الصيد المفرط الذي كان يمارسه  الأثرياء، حيث كانو يخرجون بشكل شبه دائم إلى البرية لصيد الطرائد الغريبة  و المثيرة للإهتمام من شاكلة الأسود، الفيلة، الجمال، و الأيائل. تفترض  بعض السلطات أن هذه الحيوانات استمرت بالتواجد في جمهرات صغيرة على طول  الساحلين السوداني و الإيريتري حتى منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، ولكن حتى ولو  كان ذلك صحيحا فهي قد إنقرضت اليوم بشكل مؤكد.

مسألة التصنيف

يختلف العلماء حول أصل هذه الفصيلة، حيث يعتبر البعض منهم بأنها سلالة لفيل  السفانا الإفريقي، و يرى أخرون بأنها جمهرة من فيلة الغابات الإفريقية،  بينما يرى البعض الأخر أنها تشكل فصيلة مستقلة بذاتها. و لحل هذه المشكلة  يمكن اللجوء إلى تحليل جدلية الحمض النووي القديمة بحال وجد أي أفراد يؤكد  إنتمائهم لمنطقة شمال إفريقيا.


*كواجا















*التصنيف العلمي

مملكة: الحيوانية
الشعبة: الحبليات
الصف: ثدييات
الرتبة: Perissodactyla
الفصيلة: Equidae
الجنس: Equus
تحت جنس: الحمار الوحشي
النوع: E. quagga
تحت نوع: E. q. quagga
الاسم الثلاثي
Equus quagga quagga



كواجا ، (بالإنجليزية: Quagga) حمار وحشي منقرض - منذ عام 1883 - من حمر  جنوب أفريقيا شبيه بحمار الزرد. وقد وجد مرة بأعداد هائلة في أقليم كيب  جنوب أفريقيا. والمرة الوحيد التي صور فيها الكواجا وهو علي قيد الحياة  كانت في حديقة حيوانات منتزه ريجينت في لندن.



لانابيات
















التصنيف العلمي

النطاق : حقيقيات النوى
المملكة : الحيوانات
الفرع ثانويات الفم
القسم : ثنائيات التناظر
الشعبة : حبليات
الشعيبة : فقاريات
الصف : فقاريات رباعية الأطراف
الطائفة : الثدييات
الصنف : الثدييات الحقيقية
الطبقة : لوراسيات
الرتبة : لانابيات
الاسم العلمي
Multituberculata


اللانابيات رتبة حيوانية منقرضة ظهرت من العصر الجوراسي المتأخر و حتى  العصر الثلاثي وهي أول و أقدم الثدييات الآكلة للنبات و انتشرت بكثرة في  العالم القديم و العالم الجديد و هي تشابه القوارض في طريقة التعايش  البيئي.

أعضاء الشم كبيرة لدى اللانابيات. كما أنها تمتلك فك سفلي قوي جدا بسبب  ارتباطه بعضلات فك قوية جدا يتميز بوجود 2 أو 3 قواطع على الأكثر لكن ما  يميزها عن غيرها أنها تفتقر للأنياب و بدلا عنها تملك 3 أسنان مستدقة و  متوازية كأسنان المشط


*​*

*لقمانيات














*
التصنيف العلمي

النطاق : حقيقيات النوى
المملكة : الحيوانات
الفرع : ثانويات الفم
القسم : ثنائيات التناظر
الشعبة : حبليات
الشعيبة : فقاريات
الصف : فقاريات رباعية الأطراف
الطائفة : الثدييات
الصنف : الثدييات الحقيقية
الطبقة : لوراسيات
الرتبة : لقمانيات
الاسم العلمي
Condylarthra




هي مجموعة من الثدييات الحقيقية ذوات الحافر التي عاشت بين حقبتي البالوسين  و العصر الطباشيري و انقرضت قبل 30 مليون سنة ، و و يزعم العلماء أن  الفروق بدأت تظهر في تلك الفترة بين حيوانات هذه الرتبة و بدأت تنقسم بين  عواشب آكلات النبات و قوارات آكلات النبات و الحيوان



*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*أودوبينوسيتوبس
























التصنيف العلمي


مملكة: حيوانات
الشعبة: حبليات
الصف: ثدييات
الرتبة: حيتانيات
تحت رتبة: حيتان ذوات أسنان
فوق عائلة: دلفينات
الفصيلة: Odobenocetopsidae
الجنس: أودوبينوسيتوبس

​
Species : O. peruvianus 
O. leptodon​

أودوبينوسيتوبس (بالإنجليزية:  Odobenocetops بمعنى "حوت وجه الفظ") كان نوع من الحيتان الصغيرة، عاش في  العصر البليوسيني، وتميز بوجود نابين يبرزان إلى الجهة الخلفية من الجسم.  يعتقد بأن هذا الحوت كان فريسة لقرش الميغالودون الضخم، وقد وجد حتى الآن  نوعين من حوت الأودوبينوسيتوبس.


​
المواصفات


صنف الأودوبينوسيتوبس تحت فوق  عائلة الدلفينات، حيث وجد في أحد نوعيه عضو يعمل على تعقب الموجات الصوتية،  شبيهة بتلك الموجودة في الدلفينات الحديثة. قدر طول هذا الحوت بحوالي 2،1  م، ووزنه ما بين 150 إلى 650 كجم. تبين طريقة اتصال العنق بأنه كان مرناً  إلى حد ما، حيث أن له القدرة على تحريك رأسه بـ 90 درجة. كذلك، يتميز بخطمه  العريض ووجه الشبيه بحيوان الفظ. تشير مواصفات هذه الحيتان إلى أنها من  المتغذيات القاعية، حيث كانت تبحث عنالرخويات وتخرجها بالمص من قشرتها  بواسطة ألسنها وشفاهها القوية. أما بالنسبة للأنياب، فيبلغ طولها 25 سم  تقريباً، ويكون الناب الأيمن أطول من الآخر في الذكر، ولهشاشتها، لم يكن  بالإمكان استخدامها كوسيلة دفاعية، لكن، لم يتم الجزم حول وظائفها بعد.

ماموث












الماموث  هو فيل ضخم منقرض كان يعيش في أوروبا الوسطى قبل مليون سنة ، ومن بقاياه  التي عثر عليها حدد ارتفاعه بنحو 4.5 متر حتى (غاربه)منكبيه ، وقد عاصر  إنسان ما قبل التاريخ وفي سيبيريا بنوع خاص. وقد اكتشفت أول جثة كاملة لفيل  الماموث عند مصب نهر لينا شمالي سيبيريا وهي مدفونة تحت طبقة من الجليد  الذي حفظها سليمة تماما منذ آلاف السنين وذلك في عام 1798، وهو بأنياب  معقوفة وشعر بري. وكان يعاصر الكركدن الوبري الهائل والنمر الضخم السيفي  الأنياب. .. 




​







ميجالودون





























ميجالودون أو (بالإنجليزية: Megalodon) هو الاسم  العلمي لأضخم أنواع القروش التي تواجدت على سطح الأرض و لا يوجد دليل علمي  على تواجده في عصرنا الحالي و تشير بعض الدراسات المبنية على إعادة تكوين  لفك هذا الكائن من المستحاثات التي وجدت لبعض أسنانه أن طوله قد يصل ل25  مترا و هو شديد الشبه بالقرش الأبيض في عصرنا الحالي مع إختلاف الحجم طبعا  حتى أن بعض النظريات تشير إلى أنه الجد المنقرض للقرش الأبيض.


 مدعمات










التصنيف العلمي

النطاق : حقيقيات النوى
المملكة : الحيوانات
الفرع : ثانويات الفم
القسم : ثنائيات التناظر
الشعبة : حبليات
الشعيبة : فقاريات
الصف : فقاريات رباعية الأطراف
الطائفة : الثدييات
الصنف : الثدييات الحقيقية
الطبقة : أفريقيات
الرتبة : مدعّمات
الاسم العلمي
Desmostylia








نمر تسماني












صورة لآخر نمر تسماني معروف أللتقطت قبل وفاته بيوم عام 1933













النمر  التسماني أو الببر التسماني (بالإنجليزية: Tasmanian Tiger أو Thylacine)،  هو حيوان لبون منقرض، ويعد أكبر حيوان جرابي مفترس معروف على الإطلاق. عاش  هذا الحيوان في أستراليا وغينيا الجديدة .

سمي النمر التسماني بهذا الاسم نسبة إلى الخطوط  الموجودة على ظهره، والمشابهة لخطوط حيوان الببر، إلا أنه لا ينتمي إلى  فصيلة السنوريات
​ 
​*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*صغار حيوان المدرع*




*التصنيف العلمي*

مملكة:حيواناتالشعبة:حبلياتالصف:ثديياتما تحت الصف:ثدييات حقيقيةفوق رتبة:لاضرسياتالرتبة:*Cingulata*
Illiger, 1811







*فصيلة*
​

†Pampatheriidae(prehistoric)​
†Glyptodontidae(prehistoric)​
*Dasypodidae*​









يعيش *المدرع* في جنوب الولايات المتحدة وأمريكا الوسطى والجنوبية حتى أورجواي​*البيئة*


يتواجد المدرع في الأرض العشبية الجافة والمناطق شبـه الصحراوية

= الحجم ==
يصل طول جسم المدرع ( 45 :50 سم ) ويصل طول ذيلـه ( 25 :40 سم )
يتغذى المدرع على الحشرات والعناكب والزواحف الصغيرة و البيض.


يتنفس المدرع بواسطة الرئـتين و تغطي الصفائح الصلبة جسم المدرع ، ويتخللها شعر قليل.
​*الأنواع*







​

المدرع ذو التسعة أشرطة  : يبلغ طول هذا المدرع 90 سنتمترا بما في ذلك الذيل و الربع الأمامي و  كذلك الربع الخلفي من الجسم مغطى بدروع مكونة من صفائح صغيرة عظمية مرصوصة  بجانب بعضها البعض و يحمي الجزء الأوسط من الجسم 9 أشرطة مفصلية من صفائح  عظمية مماثلة و يعيش هذا النوع في حفر في البلاد الجافة أو الشبه صحراوية و  يخرج غالبا في الليل و هذا النوع يمتد وجوده شمالا حتى الولايات المتحدة  و يطلق عليه أحيانا مدرع تكساس تلد الأنثى 4 صغار غالبا في المرة الواحدة و  هي غالبا من جنس واحد و تحمل نفس الصفات و دروعها لينة في البداية و تتصلب  عند قرب بلوغ العام الأول من عمرها.​


المدرع  العملاق أكبر المدرعات يصل طوله من 120-150 سم بما في ذلك الذيل و يزن  1220 رطلا أو أكثر و هو نشط على الرغم من حجمه و يوجد حول الجزء الأوسط من  جسمه 5 أشرطة مرنة و يتكور على شكل حلقة عند النوم  أو الاسترخاء و له 25 سن في كل فك العلوي و 22-24 سن في كل فك السفلي أي  يبلغ عددها جميعا 100 تقريبا و هي أسنان صغيرة و ضعيفة و مع ذلك فإنها  ملائمة لغذاء الحيوان و هي الحشرات و يوجد المدرع العملاق في البرازيل في غابات الأمازون .​
• المدرع الجني أصغر عديمات الأسنان  على الإطلاق و يبلغ طوله 15 سم و يتكون درعه من حوالي 20 شريطا قرنفلي  اللون عرضي و يغطي الوجه و الأجزاء السفلى منه شعر فاتح اللون و يبدو الجزء  الخلفي من الجسم و يتغذى المدرع الجني على الحشرات إذ يحفر لها مثل الخلد و يوجد في الأجزاء الجافة من بوليفيا و غرب الأرجنتين.​•  المدرع ذو الثلاثة شرائط أو آبارا و هو نوع صغير يبلغ حجمه حجم الأرنب و  له 3 أشرطة مرنة من الصفائح المدرعة و يمكن لهذا المدرع و النوعين الآخرين  من جنس توليبتس فقط أن تتكور على هيئة كرة حتى تحمي أجزاء جسمها اللينة و  يحفر هذا النوع للبحث عن غذائه من الحشرات و لكنه لا يعيش في حفر و يجري  على أطراف مخالبه بنشاط و يوجد في أقاليم البامباس المكشوفة في الأرجنتين.​ 

​

​


















































































​​​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

حيوان اللاوكابي
​_​3 , لأوكابي , مجهز , مدهش! , معاً , حيوان , حيوانات , في

لأوكابي حيوان في 3 حيوانات معاً مدهش!

​
الأوكابي هو حيوان يجمع بين الصفات الجسدية لثلاث حيوانات معا، وهوحيوان  نادر يعيش في الغابات الرطبة حول نهر الكونغو في إفريقيا، واكتشفه  الأوروبيين عام 1900، وهو من الحيوانات الأكثر جبناً وخجلاً وسبب وصفه بذلك  يعود الى أنه من الصعب مشاهدته. ويحمل الأوكابي علامات مخططه باللون  الأبيض تشبه الحمار الوحشي، كما يحمل شكل الزرافة من حيث الرأس وإن كانت  رأسه قصيرة نسبياً حيث تساعده رأسه على تناول الطعام مثل الزرافة.



​*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*
​




​



​_​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

صور عن قرب لوجوه الحيوانات المفترسه والأليفه مناظر رائعه













عن قرب  ساعرض لكم مجموعة من الصور عن قرب لمجموعة من الحيوانات التقطها أكثر من  مصور ، تجميع الصور بين الحيوانات المتحوشة والحيوانات الأليفة مع بعض  الصور المقربة للحشرات والطيور.






































































































​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*خنازير غينيا تقلد البشر فى أولمبياد لندن*



*شرت  صحيفة “الديلى ميل” البريطانية أمس الاثنين، صوراً لمجموعة من خنازير  غينيا، التى تقلد الرياضيات المختلفة قبل حفل افتتاح الأوليمبياد يوم  الجمعة المقبل.*​*وهى  تتنافس فى الألعاب الرياضية مختلفة، بما فى ذلك ركوب الدراجات والتجديف  والمسار، ورمى الرمح، كما تتنافس أيضاً فى الركض والماراثون والغوص  والسباحة والإبحار فى المياه المفتوحة، وذلك من خلال تقنيات شركة “ميفريك  ارتس” لمعالجة الصور “فوتوشوت” لتبدو المخلوقات فى الأوضاع التى تظهر فيها.*​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​



​*ويذكر  أن خنزير غينيا من القوارض اللطيفة جدا التى يربيها البعض كحيوان أليف،  والبعض يتغذى أيضاً عليها، على الرغم من أنه عكس تسميته تماماً لا هو خنزير  ولا هو غينى أيضا بل هو قارض موطنه الأصلى البرازيل و بيروا.*​ ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*



★ تنين كومودو ★


*يعتبر تنين كومودو  أكبر فصيلة حية من السحالي البرمائية 
ويعيش فقط في جزر كومودو في سومطرة بوسط إندونيسيا 
ويبلغ طوله مابين  2-3 أمتار ويزن نحو 70 كيلوغراما..






ويعتبر من الحيوانات اللاحمة بحيث يتكون طعامه من اللافقاريات والطيور والثدييات. 
و يعتمد في صيده اساسا على على حاسة الشم  لصيد فريسته، ويشم التنين عن طريق
 لسانه المتفرع الذي يخرج من فمه بشكل  مستمر                                     
- تنين الكومودو من السحالي  السامة بحيث يفرز  لعاب  سام  الدي يحتوي على بيكتيريا شديدة التلوث
-كما أن نفس التنين يستطيع أن يؤدي إلى حروقات .
-تنين كومودو  من الفصائل المعرضة للانقراض، بحيث لا يتجاوز عدده اكثر من 5500 تنين ......
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*كيف يطير الطائر:-

يستخدم كل من يطير قوتين في طيرانه : قوة الرفع وقوة الدفع ويحصل الطائر على هاتين القوتين 
بشكل جسمه وحركة جناحيه فعندما يركض أو يقفز إلى الأمام يفتح الجناحين فيمر الهواء في
مجريين الأول فوق الجناحين والآخر من تحتهما . وبسبب الانحناء في شكل  الجناح فعلى الهواء الذي يمر فوق الجناحين أن يقطع مسافة أكبر من سرعة  الهواء الذي يمر من تحت الجناحين ، ولذلك يكون الضغط تحت الجناحين أقوى  فيسبب الرفع إلى الرأس . أما الدفعإلى الأمام فتقوم به رؤوس الجناحين بحركة  دائرية تدفع الهواء إلى 
الوراء . وحرف الجناحين الأمامي القاسي يعمل كحد السكين شاقاً الهواء إلى الأمام . 
ورغم أننا نعرف أن جميع أنواع الحشرات تستطيع الطيران إلا أن الخفافيش هي الثدييات 
الوحيدة التي لها أجنحة حقيقية وتستطيع الطيران .*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

*أخطر زواحف الخليج العربي

**

** العقرب البنية **



تنتمي العقرب البنية إلى  فصيلة البوثيدي (Buthidae) و هي من أكثر فصائل العقارب سمية، إلا أن سميتها  نادراً ما تكون قاتلة للإنسان، ولكنها قد تقتل الأطفال والشيخ الكبير لضعف  مناعة الجسم عنده.


الرتبة: العقربيات (Scorpiones)
الفصيلة: بوثيدي (Buthidae)
النوع: العقرب البنية (Leiurusquinquestriatus)
طول الجسم: بحجم العقرب السوداء تقريباً.


شكل الجسم: يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج  من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض صغيرة جداً، أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي  بالحمة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحمة تجويفان أنبوبيان  ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم. وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان  بمقرضان يستخدمها في تقطيع فرائسه.
وتتشابه العقرب البنية مع العقرب السوداء، لكن يمكن التفريق بينهما بملاحظة  أن ذيل السوداء أعرض نسبياً بالمقارنة مع باقي الجسم من البنية، وأصل  مقرضي العقرب السوداء منتفخ ومدحرج، بينما البنية لا يوجد انتفاخ في أصل  المِقْرَضَيْن، وأطراف مِقْرَضَيْ البنية وأطراف الأرجل والشوكة يكونان  بلون أفتح من باقي لون الجسم حيث يظهرا بلون بني به اصفرار.













العقارب بشكل عام تشكل مصدر فزع للإنسان وهي بالرغم صغر حجمها إلا أنها  سامة ومؤذية للإنسان ولكن هناك عقارب لسعتها لا تتعدى لسعة النحلة. يوجد  على مستوى العالم أكثر من 1500 نوع من العقارب، فقط 50 منها مؤذية  للإنسان.وفي الكويت لم تسجل حالة وفاة واحدة من لسعة العقرب.








التكاثر: تعيش العقرب البنية منفردة ويتم فقط الالتقاء فقط للتزاوج، ومدة  الحمل مدة متغيرة تتراوح من عدة أشهر إلى السنة والنصف ولا ننسى أنها من  ذوات الدم البارد أي أن حرارة جسمها متغيرة، ففي الطقس البارد جداً تدخل في  البيات الشتوي. يتكون الجنين في الرحم ويتغذى من غدة الأم الهضمية، وتضع  الأنثى بعد ذلك ما بين 25-35 عقرب مكتمل النمو وتساعدهم الأم بعد ذلك  بواسطة أرجلها الثمانية للتسلق على ظهرها ويبقون على ظهرها لمدة أسبوع أو  أسبوعين حيث تغذيهم من فرائسها.





لاحظ في الصورة التالية مقرضي العقرب البنية نحيلان وطويلان ولايوجد انتفاخ  في أصلهما، ولاحظ أيضاً أن نهاية مقرضيها وكذلك أرجلها الثمانية مصفرة.











** أم أربعة وأربعين _ الحريش _ **

وهي من فصيلة Scolopendridae وسميت بأم أربعة  وأربعين لوجود أطراف لها عددها 44 لكن في الواقع لها 42 طرف وقرنان  أماميان. الطرفان الخلفيان أطول من بقية الأطراف لذلك يستخدمهم الحريش  للامساك بفرائسه ومهاجمتهم به. ويتكون جسم الحريش من 12 جزء محزز وفي كل  جزء زوج من الأرجل، ولها قرنان أماميان تتحسس بهما فرائسها، ويبلغ طول جسم  الحريش 12سم.
والحريش يفضل الأماكن الرطبة والندية، تحت الصخور ولا يتعرض للشمس ولا يخرج  للصيد إلا في الليل لأنه يتعرض للجفاف بسرعة عند الخروج في النهار،  ولاتوجد له طبقة شمعية تحمى جسمه من الجفاف وتمنع تسرب السوائل منه  بالتبخر.





والحريش دويبة سامة لكن سميتها ضعيفه غير قاتلة كلسعة النحلة، لكنها مؤلمة  وينتج عنها تورم في مكان اللسع، ويقال أن جميع أرجلها تفرز السم عندما  تستخدمهم في اللسع، وتسمى دخال الأذن وهي قي الواقع بريئة من هذه التهمة  لأن الدود ومن على شاكلتها ممكن أن تدخل في الأذن إن ظنت أنه مخبأ لها، وهي  ليست متخصصة بدخول الأذن دون غيرها من الحشرات، والذين كتبوا عن الحريش من  الأوربيون لم يذكوا أي شيء عن دخول الحريش في الأذن. وهي فقط مجرد تسمية  لاغير.
وينتشر الحريش في جميع بلدان العالم بما فيها قارتي أمريكا وأستراليا،  وتوجد منه ألوان مختلفة وأحجام مختلفة أيضاً لكن جميعها بأرجل عددها 42  رجل. وبعض الأوربيون يربونها في المنازل، طبعاً في أقفاص ويستمتعون  بمراقبتها واطعامها.





وتخرج الحريش ليلاً لصيد فرائسها من صغار الحشرات والدود وما يكون أقل من حجمها من باقي الحشرات.
وتعتبر الحريش الأنثى أم مثالية فهي عندما تبيض تحتضن بيضها من أسبوعين إلى  ثلاثة وذلك بأن تلف جسمها حولهم لحين الفقس ثم تبقى في حمايتهم لعدة أيام  حتى يخرجوا من العش للعيش بمفردهم، والأنثى تبيض من 15 إلى ثلاثين بيضة.
وتصل الحريش لسن التزاوج بعد ثلاث أو أربع سنين ويقال أنها تعمر بحدود العشرة سنين.
والحريش ذكرتة كتب القواميس العربية وذكرت صفاته بأن له أرجل كثيرة وهي إلى  الآن تتواجد بكثرة في البراري في وقت الربيع تحت الصخور والنباتات الدائمة




وقد جاء في كتاب القاموس المحيط:
والحَرِيشُ: دُوَيبَّةٌ قَدْرُ الإِصْبعِ، بأَرْجُلٍ كثيرةٍ، أو هي دَخَّالُ الأُذُنِ.
وورد في اللسان:
قال الأَزهري: وكأَن الحَرِيش والهِرْميس شيء واحد، وقيل: الحَرِيش  دُوَيْبَّة أَكبرُ من الدُّودة على قدر الإِصبع لها قوائم كثيرة وهي التي  تسمى دَخّالَةَ الأُذُن.
وفي كتاب تاج العروس للزبيدي (توفيَّ 709 هـ):
والحَرِيشُ، كأَمِيرٍ: دُوَيْبَّةٌ أَكْبَرُ من الدُّودَةِ علَى قَدْر  الإِصْبَعِ، بِأَرْجُلٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، أَو هِيَ الَّتِي تُسَمَّى دَخَّال  الأُذُن، قالَه أَبوحَاتِمٍ، وتُعْرَفُ عند العامّةِ بأُمِّ أَرْبَعَةٍ  وأَرْبَعِين.
الصورتان التاليتان لحريشان وهما يتعاركان.













** دودة الدحاس **


الدحاس هو دودة صغيرة نسيمها الغُـبِّي (من غبيت الشيء  أي غطيته) لأنها تخفي نفسها في التراب، ونسمي الكبير منها العتِل، وهي كلمة  عربية تعني الإنسان أو الحيوان الشديد الغليظ الجافي الصلب، وذلك لأن  العتل صلب وقوي يتحمل الشد في الفخاخ ويبقى يتلوى ويتلبط ربما لأكثر من  ساعة إلى أن ينقض علية طير فيقطع رأسه، وهذه عادة الطيور ليتقي شره، ولا  يوجد دود أصلب منه.
ولطالما حفرنا تحت الحيطان ونحن صغار لاستخراج الدحاس، وتسمى عملية الحفر  النبر ونقول بالعامية "ننبر غبابي" وهي أيضاً عربية تعني رفع الشيء من  الأرض، وقد جاء في لسان العرب: وكلُّ مرتَفِع مُنْتَبِرٌ. وكلُّ ما  رفَعْتَهُ، فقد نبرْتَه تنبِره نبْراً.
ويوم كنا صغار لم يدر بخلدنا أن الدحاس ما هو إلا من صغار الخنافس، ويتحول  بعد ذلك إلى خُنْفَساء إلا بعد قرأنا ذلك في الكتب. فالخنفساء تضع البيض  فيفقس ليخرج منه الدحاس، يتحول بعد ذلك إلى طور العذراء، وهو بنفس شكل  الخنفساء لكن بغلاف بسيط ينشق بعد ذلك عنها لتظهر بشكل الخنفساء.
الصورة التالية للدحاس.

*
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

الغزال

​



العرب قديما عشقوا الغزال ومنحوه أحلى التسميات التى كانت تستعمل فى تلك الفترة وما زالت لرقتها وعذوبتها وسهولة وقعها علىالأذن ، مثل : رشا وريم وغيرها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إنها تسميات عربية جميلة موسيقية ، لا تمنح إلا للذي يستحقها والغزال وحده بين هذه الحيوانات يستحقها 
،  فهو الحيوان العربى الأجمل والأرشق والأذكى والأكثر تواضعاً بين كل  حيوانات المنطقة ، وفوق كل ذلك فله كبرياء لا يضاهيه فىها أى حيوان آخر ،
فإذا  كان الأيل هو ملك حيوانات الغابة الأوروبية لشكله وتفرع قرونه التى تظهر  وكأنها تاج على رأسه ، وإذا كان الأسد هو الملك لحيوانات غابات أفريقيا  لهيبته وضراوته ، فإن الغزال هو الفارس والأمير المسالم بين الحيوانات التى تعيش فى منطقتنا العربية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ومن شدة إعجاب العرب بهذا الحيوان الرشيق ، فقد أطلقوا بعضاً من مرادفات أسمائه على بناتهم مثل ريم ، رشا ، ظبية ، غزالة وغيرها ، وهناك أيضا مدينة «أبو ظبى» ، التى سميت بهذا الاسم تخليدا لكثرة الظباء التى كانت توجد فيها قديماً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ولم تطلق العرب الشعر والأمثال على هذه الحيوانات  فحسب ، وإنما صنفتها أيضاً وأعطتها الأسماء اللائقة بها تبعاً لألوانها  وأماكن وجودها 





 يقول الدميري فى كتابه (حياة الحيوان الكبرى ) إن الظباء مختلفة الألوان ، وهى على ثلاثة أصناف : 
* صنف الآرام وهي ظباء بيض خالصة البياض ، الواحد منها ريم ، ومساكنها الرمال




* صنف العُفر (بالضم) ولونها العفرة ، وهى البياض  المشوب بالحمرة ، الواحد منها أعْفَر أو الأعفر ، وهي تسكن المرتفعات  والأرض الصلبة وهى أضعف الظباء عدواً 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* صنف الأدم (بضم وسكون) ولونها الأدمة أى السمرة ، الواحد منها آدم طوال العناق والقوائم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ويتطابق هذا التصنيف مع التصنيف العلمي الحديث للغزلان الموجودة فى  الأقطار العربية والآسيوية منها على وجه الخصوص ، والقائل بأن الغزلان التى  تنتشر في الجزيرة والخليج العربى هى على ثلاثة أنواع كما سبق ذكره 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وإذا تفحصنا دواوين الشعر العربي القديمة نجد أن للغزلان أو الظباء حصة كبيرةيقول مجنون ليلى : 
رأيت غزالاً يرتعى وسط روضة 
فقلت أرى ليلى تراءت لنا ظهرا 
فيا ظبي كل رغدا هنيئا ولا تخففإنك لي جار ولا ترهب الدهرا 
أما محمد بن سليمان التلمسانى فله هذا الوصف الجميل : 
===============================
مثل الغزال نظرةً ولفتةً 
من ذا رآه مقبلاً ولا افتتنْ 
أحسنُ خلقِ اللهِ وجهاً وفماً 
إن لم يكن أحق بالحسن فمن 
فى جسمه وصدغه وشكله 
الماء والخضرة والوجه الحسن 



الغزلان العربية تنتمي الى الفصيلة البقرية التي  تندرج تحت رتبة ذوات الظلف المشقوق ينقسم جنس الغزال فى الوطن العربى إلى  جُنيَّسين وهما جُنَيِّس ، الغزال ضخم الدرقية ويضم نوعاَ واحداَ وجُنَيًّس  الغزال ويضم ستة أنواع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


ومجموع أنواع جنس الغزال في الوطن العربى سبعة أنواع ، يمثلها سبعة وعشرون نويعاَ موزعة بين قارتي آسيا وأفريقيا 
وتصنف  الغزلان الحقيقية ضمن ثلاثة جنيِّسات فرعية هي الجنيس الذى يتبعه غزال  الريم؛ والجنيس الذى يتبعه غزال الدوركاس وغزال الإدمي والغزال الأحمر  وغزال طومسون؛ والجنيس الذى يتبعه غزال الداما وغزال السومرنج وغزال  الجرانتي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وتنتشر الغزلان الحقيقية ،بحكم تكيفها للعيش في المناطق القاحلة ، في مساحات شاسعة في شمال إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط حتى آسيا الوسطى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وتعد الغزلان العربية من أجمل الظباء التي تتصف بالرشاقة والجاذبية؛ ومنها عدة سلالات يصعب تصنيفها لانحدار معظمها من سلالة واحدة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وغالباً ماتكون الظباء جميلة المنظر رشيقة القوام من هذه الأنواع تنحصر الغزلان في الجزيرة العربية في ثلاثة انواع وهيغزال الريم ( غزال الرمال ) وغزال الأدمي(غزال االجبال) وغزال العفري (غزال الدوركاس) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



غزال الإدمي (الغزال الجبلي) 
ينتشر في مواطن المرتفعات الغربية والجنوبية الغربية  والجنوبية الشرقية في شبه الجزيرة العربية إضافة إلى بعض المناطق الجبلية  بالمنطقة الوسطى والمناطق الشمالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وهو يعيش وحيدا أو في قطعان صغيرة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 يتميز غزال الإدمي بأنه كبير الحجم وله وجه بارز المعالم وبقعة سوداء على الأنف وأرجل طويلة وشعر داكن اللون
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وقرون الذكر قصيرة واضحة اللفات عريضة عند قاعدتها، وقرون الأنثى قصيرة رفيعة حلقاتها غير واضحة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ويوجد على جانبي الجسم شريط داكن اللون يفصل بين لون الجسم وبياض البطن
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  وقد اتخذت الهيئة الوطنية لحماية الحياة الفطرية وإنمائها تدابير هامة  لحمايته شملت إكثاره في الأسر وإعادة توطينه في محميتي الوعول وعروق بنى  معارض 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 وهناك عدة سلالات تندرج تحت هذا النوع يمكن ذكرها في : 
الغزال الفرساني 
وهو غزال حقيقي ينحصر وجوده في جزر فرسان بالبحر الأحمر؛ ويعتقد بأنه من سلالة غزال الإدمي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ونظرا لانعزاله فيها منذ آلاف السنين فقد اكتسب مظاهر جسمية خاصة تجعله فريدا بين ظباء شبه الجزيرة العربية
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فهو أكبر الغزلان العربية الجبلية حجما ولونه أحمر مصفر لامع يميل إلى الرمادي وله بقعة سوداء واضحة على الأنف
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وقرون الذكور مستقيمة وحلقاتها ضعيفة الوضوح والقوائم طويلة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  وقد قامت الهيئة الوطنية لحماية الحياة الفطرية وإنمائها بحماية مناطق  وجوده فيما يعرف بمحمية جزر فرسان التى تضم حاليا منه أكثر من 1000 غزال
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

_*الشيطان الاسود*
​*- أسنانة حادة وفتاكة.. جريء لا يخاف شيئاً.. وينقض على الدواجن!​

رغم أنهم لم يروا الشيطان أو العفريت ولو حتى في الأحلام، إلا أن شكله الغير مألوف بالمرة جعل العلماء يطلقوا على 

هذا ااسم عفريت تسمانيا، أو شيطان تسمانيا والذي يعد من الثدييات المتواجدة في البر الإسترالي لجزيرة تسمانيا التي

يحمل اسمها.








ويعد الحيوااان الذي أمامنا هو أول حيوان في العالم آكل للحوم بعد إنقراض حيوان ثايلسين عام 1936، والذي يشبه

القطط في الجسم والثعلب في تفاصيل الوجه، ولعل وحشيته الشديدة وشراسته الكبيرة السر وراء تسميته بالشيطان.








شيطان تسمانيا أسود اللون وقد تكون هناك بقع بيضاء على وجهه وظهره، وتضع أنثاه من 2 إلى 4 في المرة الواحدة،

ويعيش حتى 8 سنوات.








للشيطان المتواجد أمامنا أسنان فتاكة وحادة جداً تمكنه من تمزيق اللحم وتكسير العظام، بالإضافة إلى إمكانيته للعيش

على اليابس وتسلق الأشجار أيضاً.







وتتواجد العديد من الحيوانات الأكبر من الشيطان حجماً، ولكنها لا تكون بنفس الجرأة الكبيرة التي تجعله يقدم على 

إفتراس ثدييات أكبر منه حجماً كالظباء والأفاعي السامة التي لها خطورة كبيرة جداً على البشر.








وقد حيوانات بمثل حجمه وكذلك شجاعته التي تجعله يقدم على افتراس ثدييات أكبر منه حجمًا كالظباء الصغيرة وأفاعي

في غاية السمية والخطورة.







يفضل هذا الحيواان الغريب من نوعه العيش منعزلاً بمفرده مما يجعله أقرب للإنقراض مثل صديقه الآخر ثايلسين - – 

كما أن المزارعين يقوموا بمطاردته في جميع الأنحاء، نظراً لأنه يهوى العيش على الدواجن والثدييات الأخرى والأفاعي 

والحشرات.










​*_​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

النمـــــــــــــــــــس
حيوان من فصيلة العرسيات ذكي سهل التدريب استأنس  من اكثر من الف سنة بغرض السيطرة و مكافحة القوارض مثل الفأران وهو ينتمي  لنفس مجموعة حيوان المينك المشهور بفراءه الغالي والقضاعة التي تسمي ثعلب  الماء
فالعرسيات تعتبر في حلقة متوسطة بين القططيات و الكلبيات و للنمس فراء ناعم و جلد سميك
يعيش النمس بين 5 -7 سنين قد تمتد الي 10 سنوات باذن الله
يصل طول الذكر البالغ حوالي 55 – 65 سم اما الانثى فدائما اقصر من الذكر 40 – 45 سم
















انشاء بيت للنمس

:يجب  ان يكون هناك بيت للنمس سواء في البيت او خارج البيت ولكن يجب ان يكون  مقاسات البيت لا تقل عن 50 سم طول, 50 سم عرض, وارتفاع لا يقل عن 40 سم
ايضا لابد من وضع فوطة قطنية او قش نظيف في بيت النمس لينام عليه
اما نشارة الخشب فممنوعة
















تغذية النمس

النمس حيوان لا ياكل الا اللحوم و لو اكل شئ اخر ممكن يسبب له مشاكل كبيرة في الهضم!!
فهو لا يستطيع هضم اي شء من مصدر غير حيواني مثل الحبوب و الخضروات و الفاكهة و غيرها من النباتات.

يحصل النمس على الطاقة من الدهون و ليس الكربوهيدرات و لا يستطيع هضم اي مصدر بروتين غير حيواني
افضل شئ ان تعطي النمس اكله كامل مثل ان تعطيه فأر كامل او كتكوت او فرخة كامله بريشها..
لا يحتاج النمس لاي اضافة خارجية من الفيتامينات او المعادن
يفضل ايضا ان تكون الكميات صغيرة و ليس كل الوجبة مرة واحدة لانها لا تهضم كلها

الماء لابد و ان يكون متوفر للنمس باستمرار و في مكان مخصص ثابت​​













العناية بالنمس
لا تحمم و لا تسرح شعر النمس كثيرا لان ذلك قد يعرضه لجفاف الجلد
يفضل اكيد قص الاظافر كل شهر لكي لا يسبب اذي لاثاث البيت


سلوك و تدريب النمس

النمس حيوان اجتماعي جدا جدا و يحب العيش في مجموعات كبيرة و لكن وجود اكثر من ذكر بالغ قد يسبب بعض المشاكل... الكبيرة
ملحوظة هامة: لا تمسك النمس من كتفيه لترفعه بل من جسمه كله ...​


----------



## النهيسى (18 أغسطس 2012)

لقطات ممتعة لصغار حيوان ( الشيتا ) أثناء لعبهما في حشائش السافانا . . . تنزانيا



*تمكن أحد المصورين من إلتقاط مجموعة من الصور
الممتعة لإثنين من صغار حيوان الشيتا أثناء
لعبهما في حشائش السافانا
بتنزانيا .

ونشرت صحيفة "الصن البريطانية" الصور التي إلتقطها
مصور الحياة البرية " بول سوديرز " البالغ
من العمر 51 عاماً .

وتظهر صغار الشيتا في الصور وهما يتصارعان مع بعضهما
البعض ، وصورة أخرى وأحدهما يساعد شقيقه
على تسلق إحدى الأشجار .

وصورة أخرى لأحدهما وهو يمزح مع والدته
و يحاول قضم أذنها .

وقال سوديرز إنه إحتاج أن يرتدي زياً مموهاً و يختبئ جيداًبين
" الحشائش الطويلة " حتى يتمكن من إلتقاط هذه الصور
المقربة الخاصة بإثنين من صغار حيوان " الشيتا "
لا يتجاوز عمر كل منهما 10 أسابيع .

وأضاف أنهما على الرغم من صغر سنهما ، فإن
لديهما كمية هائلة من الطاقة
و السرعة .

​​




















​*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أغسطس 2012)

الاستاذ/ البهنسى موسوعة علمية شاملة كل التخصصات الرب يباركه


----------

